# Smoking ............... No more.



## monkeylc (12 Feb 2013)

Thats it.....
Woke up this morning and thought, F**k It! I'm not doing this anymore. 

So after 23 years of smoking roll-ups I've quit as from today.

Anyone else done this as I feel like crap


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Feb 2013)

Well done you!

Are you going cold turkey or using patches or suchlike?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

there are already some good threads running on the subject.
Check out *THIS, THIS *and *THIS* thread


----------



## monkeylc (12 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ffoeg,

cold turkey mate and i keep feeling very strange.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Feb 2013)

I quit over 10 years ago. Yup you have got some shi7te to go through, no point sugar coating it, but knowing it and preparing yourself are key factors in beating it.

Also, there are so many replacement treatment these days I almost want to start again just to try them all.

Sorry monkey that's not really funny I know.

Search the forum as a fair few CC'ers have kicked the evil weed and documented their progress as they went.

Very best of luck to you Sir 

[EDIT] cross post with ianrauk ref: links. Although he was good enough to post the links, whereas I'm just an idle swine tonight


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2013)

Do it! I did 3 years ago after 30 + years of roll-ups. It was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Feb 2013)

Cheers I'll take a look....


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2013)

BTW it gets no more difficult than it is now. The longer you hold out the easier it gets.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> cold turkey mate and i keep feeling very strange.


Pretty much the same as me then. I woke up one day and thought, 'sod it, today's the day I'm packing in' and just stopped. Even after 5 years+ I could still murder a fag every second of every day, it's the 'not giving in to Mr Nicotine' that gets easier over time. 

Stick with it, and you'll feel better and wealthier in no time at all


----------



## Moodyman (13 Feb 2013)

9.5 years since me stopped. The first 4 weeks the worst. Keep going. Will change your life.


----------



## Manonabike (13 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Thats it.....
> Woke up this morning and thought, F**k It! I'm not doing this anymore.
> 
> So after 23 years of smoking roll-ups I've quit as from today.
> ...


 
You have a long way to go yet but I wish you luck..... it can be done. My advice, take one day at a time and don't make long term promises.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Feb 2013)

Another way to give up is to wait until it has caused enough damage for you to need surgery for heart disease, and the cardiologist won't operate until you've become a non smoker. Stop now and you'll live longer.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Feb 2013)

I seem to remember having loads of weird vivid dreams, but then the physical addiction passes very quickly.

You've already made a massive step forward by not smoking today. Brilliant.


----------



## monkeylc (13 Feb 2013)

Still going 

Still feel like crap


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Still going
> 
> Still feel like crap


Keep going mate.

Good luck.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Feb 2013)

I started this thread over a year ago (see also Ians links)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/diary-of-a-smoker.92703/

13 1/2 months later i am fitter than ever.

No it is not easy, but it gets better.


----------



## Panter (14 Feb 2013)

I'm in it with you 

Best of luck, stay strong!

Day 11 for me now, never come this far before, I've come too far to go back now!

Have a read through that site I posted yesterday though, there is some very useful stuff on there, I think it does help. You need all the help you can get beating this IMO, this is attempt number 407 for me (roughly  )


----------



## monkeylc (15 Feb 2013)

Panter said:


> I'm in it with you
> 
> Best of luck, stay strong!
> 
> ...


 


brilliant website mate.
had me quoting things at work 

still off em,still feel crap!


----------



## monkeylc (15 Feb 2013)

NHS stop smoking pack...........

squeeze this piece of sponge man?


----------



## compo (15 Feb 2013)

I'm just over 5 years quit after smoking for 45 years and many attempts to stop.
There is a lot of help available via the NHS (or was when I quit).
I found a lot of help from the following website where I still visit regularly
http://www.as3-web.org/

It is good being free from tobacco so congratulations on your quit start.


----------



## Panter (15 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> NHS stop smoking pack...........
> 
> squeeze this piece of sponge man?


 
Well done, stick with it, yes you will still feel crap!
Not for long though, soon you'll feel better than you ever have before  and you'll have cash in your pocket, you won't be wheezy, low risk of emphysema/cancer etc... not gonna bore you, you know the drill lol

Good luck, will be a fortnight for me on Sunday night, might have to celebrate. Not with a cigar though!

EDIT: See you're on day Three now. That was a real ***** of a day for me, and it seems a lot of people on the quitnow app chat thing really struggled on their day 3, lot of them in tears etc.
Hopefully you'll be fine, but if you're struggling, have a good read up on that website about time perception etc when you do get the pangs. It all helped me a fair bit.


----------



## monkeylc (15 Feb 2013)

still going 
Had a drink last night which was hard,i'm just so used to smoking while drinking.
In fact don't think I've ever had a drink without a fag! 
One good thing though,the alcohol seemed to have more effect,result 
Well done Panter,2 weeks is a long time mate....


----------



## monkeylc (16 Feb 2013)

still going 

cravings almost gone and I'm starting to feel great


----------



## mickle (16 Feb 2013)

Keep it up monkey!


----------



## monkeylc (16 Feb 2013)

cheers matey 
How's you?

after the op


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2013)

Keep it going man , you will thank yourself in the long run !
I must admit i have never smoked as soon as they showed piccies at school of a smokers lung that was it and none of my family smoked.
Think of all the money you will have for the family bike bits


----------



## Peteaud (16 Feb 2013)

Well done and keep at it.


----------



## Panter (16 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> still going
> 
> cravings almost gone and I'm starting to feel great


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2013)

You still going Monleylc?


----------



## monkeylc (18 Feb 2013)

yes mate you?
think my lungs are having a clear out


----------



## e-rider (18 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Thats it.....
> Woke up this morning and thought, F**k It! I'm not doing this anymore.
> 
> So after 23 years of smoking roll-ups I've quit as from today.
> ...


 
Feeling like crap for a few weeks/months is better than going to your GP in a few years time (and it might only be a few) and being told you've got cancer (of something, probably lungs) and 6 months to live! It will be a painful and ugly 6 months too! Stick with it - you really need to.


----------



## e-rider (18 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> I'm just over 5 years quit after smoking for 45 years and many attempts to stop.
> There is a lot of help available via the NHS (or was when I quit).
> I found a lot of help from the following website where I still visit regularly
> http://www.as3-web.org/
> ...


45 years! There are loads of people that die from smoking after 20 years of fags - you must be seriously hardcore; or were you on 3 per day?


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

I once read that smoking takes an average of 40 years to kill you....


----------



## e-rider (18 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> yes mate you?
> think my lungs are having a clear out


I felt pretty good after about 4 weeks
After 3 months life was fairly normal
and after 2 years I felt the same as before starting smoking

you can do it


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

Does anyone know where to find information about how long after giving up your body returns to normal? I looked but I cant find it. Lung function, chances of contracting lung cancer, that sort of thing.


----------



## e-rider (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> I once read that smoking takes an average of 40 years to kill you....


sounds about right - most people seem to fit in the 20-60 years bracket I think


----------



## e-rider (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Does anyone know where to find information about how long after giving up your body returns to normal? I looked but I cant find it. Lung function, chances of contracting lung cancer, that sort of thing.


if you've smoked for any decent length of time, you will never return to 'normal'. The damage is there forever. However, many things do start to improve, and the chemicals slowly begin to leave the body, reducing your chances of further damage. It can take a decade for some of the shoot to drop to normal levels.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Does anyone know where to find information about how long after giving up your body returns to normal? I looked but I cant find it. Lung function, chances of contracting lung cancer, that sort of thing.


 
http://whyquit.com/whyquit/a_benefits_time_table.html




*Within ... *
*• 20 minutes*
* Your blood pressure, pulse rate and the temperature of your hands and feet have returned to normal.*
*• 8 hours*
* Remaining nicotine in your bloodstream will have fallen to 6.25% of normal peak daily levels, a 93.75% reduction.*
*• 12 hours*
* Your blood oxygen level will have increased to normal and carbon monoxide levels will have dropped to normal.*
*• 24 hours*
* Anxieties have peaked in intensity and within two weeks should return to near pre-cessation levels.*
*• 48 hours*
* Damaged nerve endings have started to regrow and your sense of smell and taste are beginning to return to normal. Cessation anger and irritability will have peaked.*
*• 72 hours*
* Your entire body will test 100% nicotine-free and over 90% of all nicotine metabolites (the chemicals it breaks down into) will now have passed from your body via your urine. Symptoms of chemical withdrawal have peaked in intensity, including restlessness. The number of cue induced crave episodes experienced during any quitting day will peak for the "average" ex-user. Lung bronchial tubes leading to air sacs (alveoli) are beginning to relax in recovering smokers. Breathing is becoming easier and the lung's functional abilities are starting to increase.*
*• 5 - 8 days*
* The "average" ex-smoker will encounter an "average" of three cue induced crave episodes per day. Although we may not be "average" and although serious cessation time distortion can make minutes feel like hours, it is unlikely that any single episode will last longer than 3 minutes. Keep a clock handy and time them.*
*• 10 days*
* 10 days - The "average" ex-user is down to encountering less than two crave episodes per day, each less than 3 minutes.*
*• 10 days to 2 weeks*
* Recovery has likely progressed to the point where your addiction is no longer doing the talking. Blood circulation in your gums and teeth are now similar to that of a non-user.*
*• 2 to 4 weeks*
* Cessation related anger, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, impatience, insomnia, restlessness and depression have ended. If still experiencing any of these symptoms get seen and evaluated by your physician.*
*• 21 days*
* Brain acetylcholine receptor counts that were up-regulated in response to nicotine's presence have now down-regulated and receptor binding has returned to levels seen in the brains of non-smokers.*
*• 2 weeks to 3 months*
* Your heart attack risk has started to drop. Your lung function is beginning to improve.*
*• 3 weeks to 3 months*
* Your circulation has substantially improved. Walking has become easier. Your chronic cough, if any, has likely disappeared. If not, get seen by a doctor, and sooner if at all concerned, as a chronic cough can be a sign of lung cancer.*
*• 8 weeks*
* Insulin resistance in smokers has normalized despite average weight gain of 2.7 kg (1997 study).*
*• 1 to 9 months*
* Any smoking related sinus congestion, fatigue or shortness of breath have decreased. Cilia have regrown in your lungs, thereby increasing their ability to handle mucus, keep your lungs clean and reduce infections. Your body's overall energy has increased.*
*• 1 year*
* Your excess risk of coronary heart disease, heart attack and stroke have dropped to less than half that of a smoker.*
*• 5 years*
* Your risk of a subarachnoid haemorrhage has declined to 59% of your risk while still smoking (2012 study). If a female ex-smoker, your risk of developing diabetes is now that of a non-smoker (2001 study).*
*• 5 to 15 years*
* Your risk of stroke has declined to that of a non-smoker.*
*• 10 years*
* Your risk of being diagnosed with lung cancer is between 30% and 50% of that for a continuing smoker (2005 study). Risk of death from lung cancer has declined by almost half if you were an average smoker (one pack per day). Risk of cancer of the mouth, throat, esophagus and pancreas have declined. Risk of developing diabetes for both men and women is now similar to that of a never-smoker (2001 study and2012 study).*
*• 13 years*
* The average smoker able to live to age 75 has 5.8 fewer teeth than a non-smoker (1998 study). But by year 13 after quitting, your risk of smoking induced tooth loss has declined to that of a never-smoker (2006 study).*
*• 15 years*
* Your risk of coronary heart disease is now that of a person who has never smoked. Your risk of pancreatic cancer has declined to that of a never-smoker (2011 study - but note 2nd pancreatic making identical finding at 20 years).*
*• 20 years*
* Female excess risk of death from all smoking related causes, including lung disease and cancer, has now reduced to that of a never-smoker (2008 study). Risk of pancreatic cancer reduced to that of a never-smoker (2011 study).*


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Im sure Ive seen it wrote that 15 years after giving up your chances of contracting lung cancer to match that of the general population.


 
I think i have seen that as well.

On my diary of a smoker post i think i quoted it.


----------



## compo (18 Feb 2013)

e-rider said:


> 45 years! There are loads of people that die from smoking after 20 years of fags - you must be seriously hardcore; or were you on 3 per day?


 
In the military I smoked Gauloises but only because we were given 20 a day. Later back in civil I started to roll my own and went through 4oz of Golden Virginia a week. Most of my life I have been very fit even though a smoker, regularly cycling and running and long distance hiking. I guess that the active lifestyle offset some of the bad effects of smoking, or I just wasn't marked out to die early from smoking related diseases. I had a few years of very ill health, not smoking related, I bashed up my spine, and I lost my fitness and piled on loads of weight. After some operations that got me mobile again I restarted cycling, quit the weed, and am now on a desperate weight loss kick.


----------



## monkeylc (18 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> In the military I smoked Gauloises but only because we were given 20 a day.
> 
> the military gave you fags? that just wrong man!
> 
> good luck with the weight loss mate


----------



## Panter (18 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> yes mate you?
> think my lungs are having a clear out


 
Good man 
Yup, I'm still off them, 15 days now 
To quote cubist in the other thread, I think I coughed up a tabby cat in small chunks on day 10!


----------



## monkeylc (19 Feb 2013)

seven,cough,days,cough!

Woocoughhoo


----------



## Robxxx7 (22 Feb 2013)

Currently on day 3 of giving up smoking ... had been smoking about 10-12 cigarettes a day for the last 20 years ...
Decided that it was time to kick the habit with the aid of some Niquitin Mini's .... and so far going quite well


----------



## monkeylc (22 Feb 2013)

keep going Robxxx7
on my 10th day day now


----------



## The Brewer (23 Feb 2013)

Excellent stuff guys

I'm off them nearly two years and probably fitter now at 43 than I was at 25.


----------



## 2Loose (25 Feb 2013)

Started (yet again) 14 days ago with Stage 1 patches which had some success last year. I forgot to put one on last thursday and haven't bothered with any since, so far no drama. I've tried without success at least three times a year for a few years, but this time it just feels right for some reason.

The plus sides so far: A few flatterers have told me that my wrinkles seem to be disappearing, I feel calmer at work which is a surprise AND I'm getting more and more PR's on uphill Strava segments with relative ease - all of which serve to make me wonder how on earth I justified smoking over the last 20 years <stupid!>. 

Don't stop quitting guys, each time you try is a step closer to success..


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Feb 2013)

2Loose said:


> Started (yet again) 14 days ago with Stage 1 patches which had some success last year. I forgot to put one on last thursday and haven't bothered with any since, so far no drama. I've tried without success at least three times a year for a few years, but this time it just feels right for some reason.
> 
> The plus sides so far: A few flatterers have told me that my wrinkles seem to be disappearing, I feel calmer at work which is a surprise AND I'm getting more and more PR's on uphill Strava segments with relative ease - all of which serve to make me wonder how on earth I justified smoking over the last 20 years <stupid!>.
> 
> Don't stop quitting guys, each time you try is a step closer to success..


 
When I stopped smoking people told me my skin didnt look grey anymore


----------



## tonyg52 (25 Feb 2013)

Stop smoking = total empowerment


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> When I stopped smoking people told me my skin didnt look grey anymore


 

That... and you no longer stink of smoke.


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

Women now faint in the street since I've stopped smoking 

14 days tomorrow


----------



## grumpyoldgit (25 Feb 2013)

Keep at it,I am on week 20.It will get easier.


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2013)

Awesome going everyone 

Day 23 for me *struts around proudly*


----------



## Robxxx7 (26 Feb 2013)

Today will be day 7 for me  Still no major problems with having the urge to smoke .... but still taking it a day at a time


----------



## Panter (26 Feb 2013)

Robxxx7 said:


> Today will be day 7 for me  Still no major problems with having the urge to smoke .... but still taking it a day at a time


 
Awesome, first week was hell on Earth for me, some people cruise through it quite easily, hopefully you're one of those people!
Congrats!


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

3 weeks tomorrow 
Hope everyone else still getting on ok?


----------



## bicyclos (4 Mar 2013)

I had a taste of a first ciggy when I was 5yrs old ( 1965 ) sat on the front doorstep puffing away. It was a different world back then. I used to buy 5 Park drive and a book of matches for 5p at the local co-op while waiting for the school bus when I was 11yrs old. I took the concious desision on my 40th birthday to quit smoking, sell my car and got back into cycling after a short break. 13yrs later and great knowledge from the net has revitalised my health and knowledge and turned me into a cycling anorak. 

You are doing well.....keep it up Don't let these little cancer sticks rule your life


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

cheers man


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Mar 2013)

Good luck to you all, it's a filthy unhealthy smelly pointless and expensive addiction, and your lives will improve no end if you stay off the smokes.


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2013)

Really fantastic that you are all doing so well - keep it up!


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

cheers


----------



## Robxxx7 (6 Mar 2013)

2 weeks and 1 day so far for me ..... So to everyone who has recently quit ... keep at it and keep up the good work ...and to those thinking of quitting ... come on do it now ... plenty of help and support around for you here


----------



## monkeylc (6 Mar 2013)

well done mate


----------



## Panter (6 Mar 2013)

Well done all, day 30 for me now!


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

A month ago today and still going 
Hope everyone else still on the straight and narrow


----------



## Panter (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> A month ago today and still going
> Hope everyone else still on the straight and narrow


 
Top work, congratulations!

Yup, still going here


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

good man


----------



## buggi (12 Mar 2013)

Try the Zebra e-lite cigarette (google it). acts like a real cigarette but only delivers the nicotine. i just bought the starter pack for my mum. she loves it coz the one thing she can't deal with is not having something in her hands, so in that respect its better than patches or gum coz it delivers the nicotine, without all the other poisonous stuff, and she has something to puff on when she's angry with us  (she has a lot of kids, she's always angry LOL) (not really, we're very good! just with a big family comes more day to day crap!). 

you get the rechargeable battery (which is the fag) and a cartridge screws on (which is the nub) 

one cartridge lasts 250 puffs, so the equivalent of 16 fags (average 15 puffs per fag) , but because you can just take a puff when you feel like it, those "16 fags" actually last more like 80 fags because you have have 4 puffs and feel fine. the battery part has to be replaced after 250 full recharges. one charge will last for 1 cartridge (250 puffs). we worked it out that you get about 4,000 fags before you need to replace the whole battery. it works out at a cost of around £1 for the equivalent of a pack of 20 cigarettes. so saving around £5 - £6??? no bad. and no cancer either. bargain.

and you don't lose your smoking mates coz you can still smoke with them, and you can "smoke" at your desk and in public places because what you inhale and exhale is technically steam. i told my mum not to expect it to be like a fag so she didn't get her expectations high. I think it actually exceeded her expectations, she said it felt the same except easier to breath it out.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

I know someone that has just gone on the E-lites. seem to be working for her.
Not for me though,I just wanted off the nicotine and more money in my pocket.


----------



## compo (12 Mar 2013)

Recent quitters, congratulations on your becoming smober. As a simple motivational tool there is a free program called Silk Quit which keeps the stats on your quit. Hit Ctrl and + and it places your stats at the curser position. As below:

Five years, one month, two weeks, four days, 16 hours, 19 minutes and 10 seconds. 56300 cigarettes not smoked, saving £3,753.36. Life saved: 27 weeks, 6 days, 11 hours, 40 minutes.
(that one is mine by the way).

I would also recommend AS3, lots of info and a good forum for quitters to support each other. Find it here: http://www.as3-web.org/

All the best to all of you.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

cheers compo 

never thought I'd type that to someone......


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

One month, 16 hours, 5 minutes and 24 seconds. 430 cigarettes not smoked, saving £64.51. Life saved: 1 day, 11 hours, 50 minutes.


----------



## compo (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> One month, 16 hours, 5 minutes and 24 seconds. 430 cigarettes not smoked, saving £64.51. Life saved: 1 day, 11 hours, 50 minutes.


 
Well done. Just one question though, what have you bought with your £64.51?


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

nothing yet mate going to show the wife in a bit


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Mar 2013)

Well done monkeylc. Keep at it. 

GF and I have now done 3 years as non-smokers. Feel brill for it, much fitter.
As I look at the prices in shops I don't know how anyone, with a normal income, could justify burning £7 - £8 a day (for 20's). I was spending £50 a week must be closer to £70 now.
Being a Yorkshireman, the money was my biggest incentive in staying off them .


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

what did you do with £3,753.36!!!


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Mar 2013)

At £50 a week, as of mid Feb. *I've not spent £7800* (can't say saved). I wish I'd put what I would have spent away .


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

"Being a Yorkshireman, the money was my biggest incentive in staying off them"


----------



## compo (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> what did you do with £3,753.36!!!


 
Wish I knew. I got married 4 years ago and she reckons she wouldn't have married a smoker. Mind you, it might have been cheaper to stay a smoker
Like Guitar Pete I am amazed at the price of ciggies now. I rolled my own. I used to pop over to Belgium every 6 months or so and stock up which is why my savings are not as high as they would be buying UK tailor mades.


----------



## Panter (13 Mar 2013)

I've got an app on my phone that does the stats for incentive, as of now they're:

37 days non smoking
cigarettes not smoked: 561
Money saved £196.35
Saved 2 days, 8 hours of my life


----------



## GlasgowFinn (13 Mar 2013)

Well done all those stopping the evil weed.

I smoked forty a day for 19 years and I've now been stopped for 15. Best thing I did.

Just watch out for the '3's - days weeks and months. At three months you think "I'm off them now, one won't hurt'. It will.

Good luck, it'll be the best thing you've done for yourself.


----------



## Saluki (13 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> A month ago today and still going
> Hope everyone else still on the straight and narrow


Well done!
When my Mum stopped smoking, she put her daily ciggy money into a jar and after a year she used the money for a holiday in Jersey. She had a fab time and, she said, it was technically 'free'.

Keep up the good work, the first 3 weeks are the hardest and you are through that


----------



## Robxxx7 (13 Mar 2013)

Just a day over 3 weeks for me and still going strong .... as a relative newcomer to cycling i had my goals set when i started ...

1/ Stop Smoking
2/ 100 mile charity cycle in July (currently cycle around 25 miles so still do-able)
3/ Treat myself to a new bike in the summer ( i like the look of Carbon)


----------



## monkeylc (13 Mar 2013)

Robxxx7 said:


> Just a day over 3 weeks for me and still going strong .... as a relative newcomer to cycling i had my goals set when i started ...
> 
> 1/ Stop Smoking
> 2/ 100 mile charity cycle in July (currently cycle around 25 miles so still do-able)
> 3/ Treat myself to a new bike in the summer ( i like the look of Carbon)


 
good plan


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 Apr 2013)

I stopped today.
I've done it before for 3 years and made the HUGE mistake of having a cigar.
That led back to cigarettes and a 20 a day addiction. Its not a habit in my mind!

I reckon i will save £2400 a year at today's prices. That will buy me a nice carbon bike


----------



## Robxxx7 (2 Apr 2013)

Best of luck and stick at it ...

Been 6 weeks for me now off the ciggies


----------



## monkeylc (2 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> I stopped today.
> I've done it before for 3 years and made the HUGE mistake of having a cigar.
> That led back to cigarettes and a 20 a day addiction. Its not a habit in my mind!
> 
> I reckon i will save £2400 a year at today's prices. That will buy me a nice carbon bike


 

Well done done ,just keep with it matey.
One month, three weeks, 10 hours, 48 minutes and 31 seconds. 741 cigarettes not smoked, saving £111.26. for me


----------



## Tanis8472 (2 Apr 2013)

One day, 12 hours, 42 minutes and 54 seconds. 30 cigarettes not smoked, saving £10.17. Life saved: 2 hours, 30 minutes.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Apr 2013)

Been off them for 15 months now,


----------



## tonyg52 (2 Apr 2013)

Congrats to all those who have kicked the demon weed.
20 years for me but I still know I can never have another.


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2013)

9 months here, must have saved something but i don't know where it is.


----------



## monkeylc (3 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> One day, 12 hours, 42 minutes and 54 seconds. 30 cigarettes not smoked, saving £10.17. Life saved: 2 hours, 30 minutes.


on the patches etc or cold turkey?


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Apr 2013)

Patches 
I think I would kill someone without them for the first few days.

Only use 14mg patches. 
Funnily enough, its not the nicotine I miss. I feel kind of empty chested without a ciggy.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Patches
> I think I would kill someone without them for the first few days.
> 
> Only use 14mg patches.
> Funnily enough, its not the nicotine I miss. I feel kind of empty chested without a ciggy.


 
Have a drink of water, it worked for me.


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Apr 2013)

Will give that a try.
Thank you


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2013)

RIGHT,after reading every post of this thread ive decided that when i go to bed tonight, i will have smoked my last cig(roll ups for 30 yrs)
My wife doesnt smoke ,my son doesnt smoke but my two daughters do( probably me to stand some of the blame for that) if not all.
Im not even going to tell family and friends im trying to quit, im going to see if any one of them notice,or comment on me being irratable or fidgety or whatever,for me i will need something to do with my hands,i hoestly think that is what will bother me.Anyway im gonna give it a go ...no im not im GONNA DO IT,and i will be coming here for support PLEASE 

RR


----------



## Peteaud (3 Apr 2013)

roadrash said:


> RIGHT,after reading every post of this thread ive decided that when i go to bed tonight, i will have smoked my last cig(roll ups for 30 yrs)
> My wife doesnt smoke ,my son doesnt smoke but my two daughters do( probably me to stand some of the blame for that) if not all.
> Im not even going to tell family and friends im trying to quit, im going to see if any one of them notice,or comment on me being irratable or fidgety or whatever,for me i will need something to do with my hands,i hoestly think that is what will bother me.Anyway im gonna give it a go ...no im not im GONNA DO IT,and i will be coming here for support PLEASE
> 
> RR


 
I stopped 15 months or so ago (see http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/diary-of-a-smoker.92703/)

Trust me, give up the weed (a mouth squirter worked initialy for me) and post on here for support.

This forum on the post above helped me a huge amount, i still cant thank the contributers enough.

Good luck.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2013)

thanks i will take a look


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Apr 2013)

Good luck with it.

It most certainly is not easy. Keeping busy helps. Anything to keep your mind busy.


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2013)

well thats almost day one over


----------



## Tanis8472 (4 Apr 2013)

Hows it been?


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2013)

suprised me ,ive been with other smokers and its been easier than i thought ,but it is only 24 hours.


----------



## monkeylc (5 Apr 2013)

just do it mate,'you shall be the better man'



seriously mate just do it!
save money.... feel great.... taste comes back.... no "coughing lungs up in morning"!

One month, three weeks, two days, 22 hours, 50 minutes and 10 seconds. 779 cigarettes not smoked, saving £116.89. Life saved: 2 days, 16 hours, 55 minutes.


----------



## monkeylc (5 Apr 2013)

still ok Mr roadrash?


----------



## Panter (5 Apr 2013)

60 days without smoking, 908 cigarettes not smoked, £317.80 and 3 days 18:48:00 saved!

Good luck all!!


----------



## GlasgowFinn (5 Apr 2013)

Well done those chucking the smokes.

I know how hard it is - and how worthwhile!

One day at a time.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2013)

monkeylc said:


> still ok Mr roadrash?


 still ok thanks , i know its only 2 days but it hasnt really bothered me like i expected it to, though i have heard it said that the third day is a bit of a bugger,only one problem so far .......im eating instead of smoking


----------



## monkeylc (5 Apr 2013)

Yeh but it tastes sooooo much better.


----------



## roadrash (8 Apr 2013)

well im now on day five , and it has been easier than expected , i should have done this years ago, or better still , never started


----------



## e-rider (8 Apr 2013)

roadrash said:


> well im now on day five , and it has been easier than expected , i should have done this years ago, or better still , never started


well done
I found that all the difficult feelings had passed after 2 weeks (days 3 and 4 being the worst)
however, I didn't feel completely free of the addiction 100% of the time (i.e. like before ever starting) until after 2 years - keep going and you will get there.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Apr 2013)

Well done,day 3/4 worst for me as well.
I'll be on 2 month in about 3 hours or so


----------



## Panter (9 Apr 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Well done,day 3/4 worst for me as well.
> I'll be on 2 month in about 3 hours or so


Congratulations, hell of a milestone that!


----------



## roadrash (9 Apr 2013)

Had a bit of a wobble a couple of times today , didnt give in though,for some reason today has been hardest , probably payback for saying it was easy yesterday.


----------



## Panter (24 Apr 2013)

How's everyone doing? 

79 days down for me, £417.20 saved!


----------



## Peteaud (24 Apr 2013)

Panter said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> 79 days down for me, £417.20 saved!


 
Well done..


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2013)

Keep it up all of you! I gave up in my 20s, which was one of my better decisions. I would never have survived last year's illness if I had still been a smoker ...


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

keep up the good work gents, i myself quit back on the 08/06/12 using an Ecig, admittedly i am still using said ecig, but i feel 100% better than a year ago!


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2013)

just over 3 weeks since my last cig but i also started on an E cig last week


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

roadrash said:


> just over 3 weeks since my last cig but i also started on an E cig last week


 
If you need any help with the ecig shout


----------



## tyred (24 Apr 2013)

I did experiment with e-cigs earlier in the year but found I just used them to fill the gaps between normal smokes


----------



## compo (24 Apr 2013)

tyred said:


> I did experiment with e-cigs earlier in the year but found I just used them to fill the gaps between normal smokes


 
Reminds me of my earlier attempts to quit. I had strong patches that I would put on before lighting my first smoke of the day. Champix was my saviour.


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

compo said:


> Reminds me of my earlier attempts to quit. I had strong patches that I would put on before lighting my first smoke of the day. Champix was my saviour.


 champix really depressed me, 3 months i i took, my missus was over the moon when i stopped.


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

tyred said:


> I did experiment with e-cigs earlier in the year but found I just used them to fill the gaps between normal smokes


 
with ecig's the ones that look like ciggies just arent powerful enough, short battery life and not enough volts to give you what a ciggie would give, also if you tried eliquid you need 20mg strength which is close to the strength of a silk cut, 20mg strength = 0.2mg in a ciggie..

i use 20mg myself but i also use a decent set up with a battery life of 8+ hours and on top of that, i raise and lower the voltage to give me more of a hit.

in all honesty I don't even crave or use it as much, so eventually it will be put to the side the same as the ciggies were


----------



## tyred (24 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> with ecig's the ones that look like ciggies just arent powerful enough, short battery life and not enough volts to give you what a ciggie would give, also if you tried eliquid you need 20mg strength which is close to the strength of a silk cut, 20mg strength = 0.2mg in a ciggie..
> 
> i use 20mg myself but i also use a decent set up with a battery life of 8+ hours and on top of that, i raise and lower the voltage to give me more of a hit.
> 
> in all honesty I don't even crave or use it as much, so eventually it will be put to the side the same as the ciggies were


 
I would consider Silk Cut like breathing in fresh air! I like fags with a bit of kick to them.


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

tyred said:


> I would consider Silk Cut like breathing in fresh air! I like fags with a bit of kick to them.


 
very true that they were


----------



## monkeylc (24 Apr 2013)

Two months, one week, five days, 15 hours, 30 minutes and 19 seconds. 1074 cigarettes not smoked, saving £161.11. Life saved: 3 days, 17 hours, 30 minutes.
still going


----------



## monkeylc (24 Apr 2013)

23 years of roll ups with no filter 

proper fag.


----------



## tyred (24 Apr 2013)

All I can say is congratulations to those who have stopped and good luck to those of us who would like to stop.


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2013)

monkeylc said:


> 23 years of roll ups with no filter
> 
> proper fag.


 
yeah that was me 25 years on roll ups, no filter, i did 10 days not smoking at all , im now using Ecig with menthol. this one
http://www.cloudstix.com/ego-c-platinum.html

i havnt wanted a proper cig while using this ,i have found this to be quite good , and their shop is only a mile away


----------



## mark st1 (24 Apr 2013)

I have not had a cigarette now for 7 days and i have to say its driving me farking mental now  cycling is getting better though i seem to have a lot more lung capacity already that's the only thing that's keeping me from having one. Tis bloomin hard though  lol


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have not had a cigarette now for 7 days and i have to say its driving me f***ing mental now  cycling is getting better though i seem to have a lot more lung capacity already that's the only thing that's keeping me from having one. Tis bloomin hard though  lol


 
Keep going it takes a while but its worth it  I found the first 6 months the hardest. 

I stopped 5.5 years ago and I am the fittest I have been since I was kid and I am 49 next month


----------



## Peteaud (24 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have not had a cigarette now for 7 days and i have to say its driving me f***ing mental now  cycling is getting better though i seem to have a lot more lung capacity already that's the only thing that's keeping me from having one. Tis bloomin hard though  lol


 
I stopped 11.50pm on Dec 31st 2011.

all i can say is the first weeks are the hardest, but after 7 days you are winning the battle.

Keep it up.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Apr 2013)

Can't understand why anyone would smoke. Filthy expensive habit that ruins your health and makes you smell like an ashtray. Yuk.


----------



## compo (25 Apr 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Can't understand why anyone would smoke. Filthy expensive habit that ruins your health and makes you smell like an ashtray. Yuk.


 
I get the impression that most of these people working on quits realise that only too well which is why they are trying to quit.


----------



## Peteaud (25 Apr 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Can't understand why anyone would smoke. Filthy expensive habit that ruins your health and makes you smell like an ashtray. Yuk.


 
I agree and as an ex smoker understand where the smokers are.

I also dont get why people drink stupid amounts of beer, bloated with a huge beer gut, hangover and breath of a 1000 sewers leaves me speechless, apart from the cost.

Each to their own, but if some one wants to change, i think they should be supported with words of encouragement.


----------



## tyred (25 Apr 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Can't understand why anyone would smoke. Filthy expensive habit that ruins your health and makes you smell like an ashtray. Yuk.


 
Unfortunately we are not all perfect.

The mind of a fun loving and adventurous teenager is rarely rational.

People do silly things because their friends also do silly things.

People who are unhappy, depressed or highly stressed for whatever reason do not think rationally.

Just some of many reasons why those of us who are less than perfect allow ourselves to get caught in a trap of using fags, drugs, drink, food or other potentially damaging crutches to get us through life and struggle to break out of bad habits.


----------



## monkeylc (26 Apr 2013)

mark st1 said:


> I have not had a cigarette now for 7 days and i have to say its driving me f***ing mental now  cycling is getting better though i seem to have a lot more lung capacity already that's the only thing that's keeping me from having one. Tis bloomin hard though  lol


Your over the worst bit matey,chemical addiction is really fackin bad for the first 3/4 days. After that it's a really strong habit which is just as bad cos it catches you out man 
keep it going though mate 








tyred said:


> Unfortunately we are not all perfect.
> 
> The mind of a fun loving and adventurous teenager is rarely rational.
> 
> ...


 


My " fun loving and adventurous teenager mind" did alot worse than 'smoking cigarettes' But the cigarettes were the worst moving away from......


----------



## monkeylc (26 Apr 2013)

...............repeat..


 ...........................................................


----------



## monkeylc (26 Apr 2013)




----------



## simon.r (26 Apr 2013)

These e-cigs seem pretty good: http://www.vipelectroniccigarette.co.uk/e-cigarette-tank-kits-c-33.html 

Definitely a lot closer to a real fag than the ones that look like real fags

Working for me


----------



## monkeylc (10 May 2013)

Two months, four weeks, 17 hours, 9 minutes and 18 seconds. 1315 cigarettes not smoked, saving £197.26. Life saved: 4 days, 13 hours, 35 minutes.


----------



## Peteaud (10 May 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Two months, four weeks, 17 hours, 9 minutes and 18 seconds. 1315 cigarettes not smoked, saving £197.26. Life saved: 4 days, 13 hours, 35 minutes.


----------



## compo (10 May 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Two months, four weeks, 17 hours, 9 minutes and 18 seconds. 1315 cigarettes not smoked, saving £197.26. Life saved: 4 days, 13 hours, 35 minutes.


 
Brilliant, well done. You are doing great, keep it up!


----------



## monkeylc (10 May 2013)

cheers people 

and everyone else on-going ......


----------



## slowmotion (11 May 2013)

Well done monkeylc.
Somehow, I stopped two and a half years ago. The best day, a long time later, was when I realised that I didn't miss them and didn't even think about them. It felt like freedom. If I could, you can.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2013)

5 weeks and four days .still on the E cig


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

4 weeks today for me first 2 weeks used Green Smoke electronic cigarette and now nothing for the last 2 weeks. Certainly noticing the increased lung capacity just need to stop bloody eating now !


----------



## gbb (15 May 2013)

Well done y'all. Came to this one late and reading your first post Monkey reminded me...I felt like crap for a week, really really struggled and HAD to keep myself ultra busy, just to try to take my mind off a ciggie, 2nd week was bad, but not as bad, then it just came easy'ish.
16 months on....I still get a craving, not bad, but just like I think a cig would be nice.

On a slightly different note, I went to the shops the other day and the wife asked if i'd bring a couple packets of cigs back for her...NEARLY £16...SIXTEEN QUID ...bloomin eck


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2013)

gbb said:


> 16 months on....I still get a craving, not bad, but just like I think a cig would be nice.


 
Thanks for that little nugget lol know what you mean on the price of them my Mrs is still chuffing away which i dont mind tbh as i can take in the aroma when i feel the urge.

Thinks definatly taste better though which is kind of weird.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 May 2013)

I have packed in so many times and failed, stopped for 5 years once. I am trying Champix now and my stop day is Sunday, so will see it how it goes. The side effects have been ok, just lots of dreams but not horrible ones like I got with nicotine patches. Not a great time to stop as I am going through divorce and a fairly messy one, but there will never be a good time will there?


----------



## hopless500 (15 May 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Two months, four weeks, 17 hours, 9 minutes and 18 seconds. 1315 cigarettes not smoked, saving £197.26. Life saved: 4 days, 13 hours, 35 minutes.


Nice one. It's a pig. I quit 2 year ago Wednesday just gone, cold turkey. When I say it's a pig, I mean it's a $*£$%
However, eventually it improves


----------



## hopless500 (15 May 2013)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> I have packed in so many times and failed, stopped for 5 years once. I am trying Champix now and my stop day is Sunday, so will see it how it goes. The side effects have been ok, just lots of dreams but not horrible ones like I got with nicotine patches. Not a great time to stop as I am going through divorce and a fairly messy one, but there will never be a good time will there?


No there won't.  I don't need Champix for bad dreams, I can do that weird sh%t all by myself. Anyhoo, If you did 5 years before, you know you can do it again


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> No there won't.  I don't need Champix for bad dreams, I can do that weird sh%t all by myself. Anyhoo, If you did 5 years before, you know you can do it again


 
Yes I agree, I have started now and used to it so will finish Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Neilwoo123 (15 May 2013)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> I have packed in so many times and failed, stopped for 5 years once. I am trying Champix now and my stop day is Sunday, so will see it how it goes. The side effects have been ok, just lots of dreams but not horrible ones like I got with nicotine patches. Not a great time to stop as I am going through divorce and a fairly messy one, but there will never be a good time will there?


 
I so know that feeling buddy as I'm in exactly the same position myself! The one piece of advice I will give is be careful on weeks two and three as I turned into a really nasty guy and thats so not me and I even contemplated suicide a few times too, once at 90mph whilst heading for a tree! So good luck and just be careful.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (16 May 2013)

Neilwoo123 said:


> I so know that feeling buddy as I'm in exactly the same position myself! The one piece of advice I will give is be careful on weeks two and three as I turned into a really nasty guy and thats so not me and I even contemplated suicide a few times too, once at 90mph whilst heading for a tree! So good luck and just be careful.


 
Thanks for the advice mate, sorry to hear that you were having such a bad time. I can certainly sympathise with that as I know how hard it is, and how it can alter moods etc. I am just trying to be positive and got back into cycling again a few weeks ago. I am only up to 7 miles 5 times a week, but I am building this up every week and I am hoping that the difference in how my lungs feel when I stop will be an added incentive. Thanks again.


----------



## Hobbio (16 May 2013)

I've got a docs appt tomorrow morning for Champix, I'm desperate to stop now. Been smoking for 24ish years and I hate what it's done to me. The longest I've managed before is 3 months, but I'm truly ready to stop for good now.

Well done to everyone else in this thread that's managing to keep on top of it, non-smokers just don't understand that if it was easy to stop then not one of us would smoke!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (16 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> I've got a docs appt tomorrow morning for Champix, I'm desperate to stop now. Been smoking for 24ish years and I hate what it's done to me. The longest I've managed before is 3 months, but I'm truly ready to stop for good now.
> 
> Well done to everyone else in this thread that's managing to keep on top of it, non-smokers just don't understand that if it was easy to stop then not one of us would smoke!


 
I would imagine that your doctor will tell you to phone the NHS stop smoking line, these people will give you the number of a centre close to where you live and arrange an apointment with a counsillor. These sessions can be done over the phone if preferred so they are no big deal or inconvenience. It's probably best to see the doctor though as prescriptions will be going though them so they will probably want to discuss the possible side effects of Champix. I haven't found it as bad as I have read, the internet is not the best place for comments anyway in my experience. Apart from dreams which are not bad it sometimes gives me mild stomach nausea with the morning tablet. I would definitely suggest that you take both daily tablets with food. Good luck


----------



## Hobbio (16 May 2013)

I'm asthmatic, and overdue my asthma review so I'm killing two birds with one stone. My doc's has been on at me to give up for years anyway, so I'm hoping he'll just give me the script.

I developed asthma as an adult, due to.....SMOKING! I hate everything about it now, wish I'd never started.


----------



## compo (16 May 2013)

I quit with Champix. 

It rocks!!


----------



## Peteaud (16 May 2013)

It does get easier trust me.

Been off them for...... i dont know now, about 17 months (quit on Dec 31st 2011).

Would not touch one now if you paid me.

Yes i get the odd thought, but thats aabout it.

Keep strong.


----------



## Hobbio (17 May 2013)

Well that was a waste of time. I can only get Champix if I attend loads of clinics that I just can't make it to.

Back to the drawing board then, I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way. I won't use anything with nicotine in it cos I've used them all before, so it'll have to be cold turkey and willpower.


----------



## hopless500 (17 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Well that was a waste of time. I can only get Champix if I attend loads of clinics that I just can't make it to.
> 
> Back to the drawing board then, I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way. I won't use anything with nicotine in it cos I've used them all before, so it'll have to be cold turkey and willpower.


 
All the best - I won't say 'good luck' cos luck has nothing to do with it! Still can't believe I haven't smoked for 2 years sometimes. There was definitely a time warp there somewhere. The first 4 weeks lasted about 4 geological ages, the first 6 months were about 6 years, and the last year and a half has compressed into about 3 months 
Just be prepared to be more than a little  and  and , oh and also


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Well that was a waste of time. I can only get Champix if I attend loads of clinics that I just can't make it to.
> 
> Back to the drawing board then, I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way. I won't use anything with nicotine in it cos I've used them all before, so it'll have to be cold turkey and willpower.


 
Hobbio , i did the first ten days using nothing but willpower, it was a killer ,i now use an electronic cig ,yeah sure some of them contain nicotine but i chose to use one with no nicotine content purely because i was missing the actual physical habit of hand to mouth, i found this to be extremely helpful .

http://www.cloudstix.com/
i have nothing to do with this company other than use their products....which helped me immensly

i wish you well with your journey to becoming a non smoker ...6 weeks and 2 days for me


----------



## Hobbio (17 May 2013)

I know from the many, many times I've stopped before that the rage subsides in me after about 3 days, so I'll take 3 days off work and grind that bit out. I've cut down so much (from 20-30 a day to maybe 5 or 6, and those are roll ups rather than the tailor mades I was on before) that I don't want to then start with something else ciggie shaped that I can use anywhere and get back in to the oral habit (oooh matron!).

I'm just going to have to have a spoonful of MTFU and deal with it. I've found previously that knocking out 20 press ups every time I get a craving helps immensely, so I'll be doing that as well.

Thanks for the support people! I will do this!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Well that was a waste of time. I can only get Champix if I attend loads of clinics that I just can't make it to.
> 
> Back to the drawing board then, I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way. I won't use anything with nicotine in it cos I've used them all before, so it'll have to be cold turkey and willpower.


 
Have you tried contacting the NHS smoke free line? Thats what I did on the advice from my doctor and they prescribed me the Champix. It may be different in different counties, but it was very straight forward in mine.

http://smokefree.nhs.uk/ways-to-quit/call-the-nhs-helpline/


----------



## Hobbio (17 May 2013)

Cheers mate, just tried it but all they did was direct me to the stop smoking clinics.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Cheers mate, just tried it but all they did was direct me to the stop smoking clinics.


 
Thats what they did to me, gave me the number of my local stop smoking centre/clinic. I then phoned the number they gave me and I was given the option of either going into the clinic to see an advisor or getting a telephone consultation. I took the telephone consultation at work, the appointment was made very quickly. I just explained to the phone advisor how I had failed so many times using nicotine replacement methods and that I had read about champix and would like to try it. She explained the possible side effects and then sent a presciption through to my doctor. It is a really good system, well in Cumbria anyway.


----------



## Hobbio (21 May 2013)

Right! Next week booked off work, wife and kid are going camping with a group of friends from Tue to Fri and I'm picking up my new bike on Saturday. Tue 28/05 is my stop date, and I'll be doing it the old fashioned way.

This will be the last time I stop smoking.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Right! Next week booked off work, wife and kid are going camping with a group of friends from Tue to Fri and I'm picking up my new bike on Saturday. Tue 28/05 is my stop date, and I'll be doing it the old fashioned way.
> 
> This will be the last time I stop smoking.


Good on ya. Go for it


----------



## korsch (23 May 2013)

For me personally what worked perfectly was reducing and reducing by getting rid of habit of smoking with coffee or after dinner. Once you get to this point you can take it wherever you want.
good luck


----------



## grumpyoldgit (23 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Right! Next week booked off work, wife and kid are going camping with a group of friends from Tue to Fri and I'm picking up my new bike on Saturday. Tue 28/05 is my stop date, and I'll be doing it the old fashioned way.
> 
> This will be the last time I stop smoking.


Good luck.I went to the Alan Carr clinic.8 months & counting.Btw,I was on about 80 a day.


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> Good luck.I went to the Alan Carr clinic.8 months & counting.Btw,I was on about 80 a day.


 

80 a day


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2013)

bloody hell i wasnt smoking that many in a week


----------



## Robxxx7 (24 May 2013)

Still off them here ... been about 3 1/2 months now and despite the odd yearning i've been as good as gold.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (24 May 2013)

Robxxx7 said:


> Still off them here ... been about 3 1/2 months now and despite the odd yearning i've been as good as gold.


That yearning never goes away,or so I am told.


----------



## hopless500 (24 May 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> That yearning never goes away,or so I am told.


Not entirely true. You still get the very occasional 'a smoke would be quite nice' thought, but can't be *rsed to follow through with it.
As opposed to the psycopathic tendencies in evidence the first few weeks due to the constant wanting to smoke.

Edit// Managed to not kill anyone or chop fingers, cats' tails etc off when cutting the hedge pi**ed as a fart in an attempt to not drive/cycle to the shops for baccy. Nice to wake up the following day and think, oh, that's nice, someone's cut the hedge.....


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (26 May 2013)

Well I have not smoked for a week now. I am using Champix and it is really good, but it does not totally do away with wihdrawal pangs but it certainly dilutes them by a hell of a lot. I have found that when I get that anxious feeling of needed a smoke that going out cycling totally gets rid of it, I seem to suffer most around tea time. It is the habbit that I struggle with, when I normally smoke after a meal, in the car etc. Still it is getting easier and I have no intention of starting ever again (how many times have I said that before!) this time.


----------



## Peteaud (26 May 2013)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Well I have not smoked for a week now. I am using Champix and it is really good, but it does not totally do away with wihdrawal pangs but it certainly dilutes them by a hell of a lot. I have found that when I get that anxious feeling of needed a smoke that going out cycling totally gets rid of it, I seem to suffer most around tea time. It is the habbit that I struggle with, when I normally smoke after a meal, in the car etc. Still it is getting easier and I have no intention of starting ever again (how many times have I said that before!) this time.


 

This time you mean it.

And treat yourself to something with the money saved, each victory over the habit brings you closer to being an ex smoker.


----------



## Velo711 (26 May 2013)

Your stories are inspirational. I've been smoking 38 years. Not once have I tried to quit. I find it quite disgusting too.
I've never wanted to take a drug to get off of a drug. I think I have a fear of quitting. It is such a subtle addiction.
At least if you take another drug, it does something, with cigarettes, it feels like there is no effect. Go figure, the only weed
the government makes legal, is the one that's fatal. My times coming.


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2013)

Velo711 said:


> Your stories are inspirational. I've been smoking 38 years. Not once have I tried to quit. I find it quite disgusting too.
> I've never wanted to take a drug to get off of a drug. I think I have a fear of quitting. It is such a subtle addiction.
> At least if you take another drug, it does something, with cigarettes, it feels like there is no effect. Go figure, the only weed
> the government makes legal, is the one that's fatal. My times coming.


 
It's damned hard, no getting round it. I just went for it cold turkey because I didn't want to substitute something else that I would need to wean myself off afterwards. I used a smoking forum and made some very good friends on there. Met up with some of them too - and visited a couple in CA, so it's been great all ways round


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (26 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> This time you mean it.
> 
> And treat yourself to something with the money saved, each victory over the habit brings you closer to being an ex smoker.


 
That's good advice mate. I have got myself a big money bottle and have been adding money to it with intention of leaving it for a year or so.


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

I quit last week and feel great


----------



## Hobbio (28 May 2013)

Today's my first day as a non smoker. Just keeping calm and waiting for bedtime.


----------



## Hobbio (29 May 2013)

Day 2, deep breaths and press ups are going to get me through this one.


----------



## toeknee (29 May 2013)

I gave up in July 2011, my inspiration, watching a sportive ride past my house, and thinking, I want to do that,4days later I started on the patches, and the rest is history, it's not easy, but that said if you have the right mindset and goal to aim for, that can help you along, good luck to anyone trying to give up at the moment, I never thought I would give up, but that little inspiration spurred me on. . . .


----------



## Hobbio (30 May 2013)

Day 3 of not smoking - After 72 hours the following should have happened:

*Your entire body will test 100% nicotine-free and over 90% of all nicotine metabolites (the chemicals it breaks down into) will now have passed from your body via your urine. Symptoms of chemical withdrawal have peaked in intensity, including restlessness. The number of cue induced crave episodes experienced during any quitting day will peak for the "average" ex-user. Lung bronchial tubes leading to air sacs (alveoli) are beginning to relax in recovering smokers. Breathing is becoming easier and the lung's functional abilities are starting to increase.*


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (1 Jun 2013)

I am nearly 2 weeks off the fags, and to be honest they have not bothered me that much this week. This Champix is pretty impressive! My only concern is that I just want to eat all the time. Luckily I am doing quite a bit of cycling so it is hopefully burning most of it off. Is there any method to avoid this? Or is it better just to eat and deal with any potential weight gain once I am totally over smoking? Obviously I would guess a few people have been here before?


----------



## Hobbio (1 Jun 2013)

Everything I've read says to concentrate on the no smoking, and to not worry about over eating.

I'm on day 5 of cold turkey quitting, still going strong!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (1 Jun 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Everything I've read says to concentrate on the no smoking, and to not worry about over eating.
> 
> I'm on day 5 of cold turkey quitting, still going strong!


 
Thanks that makes a lot of sense mate, as it is hard enough as it is. Good luck your doing great


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 Jun 2013)

2 weeks today. Apart from the extra eating it is nowhere near as bad as I expected.


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jun 2013)

I been quit for almost three weeks now. My fitness is improving, my sleep is much better, I have lots more energy and food taste of stuff again! I'm also feeling the benefits in my back pocket.... Got a really good app on my phone, and this is keeping me very inspired....








I'm just watching the number next to that £ sign climb & climb!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> I been quit for almost three weeks now. My fitness is improving, my sleep is much better, I have lots more energy and food taste of stuff again! I'm also feeling the benefits in my back pocket.... Got a really good app on my phone, and this is keeping me very inspired....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What app is that please ThinAir? I tried looking for one after reading your thread, the one I have is pretty good but that looks better.


----------



## ThinAir (3 Jun 2013)

It's called "Smoke Free", and it's available free in the App-Store. 

It sets you little tasks to do each day, but they do ask that you keep a diary (its takes literally 10secomds to fill in Tthe end of each day). They are using it to collate information about quitting and cravings etc. no personal details required.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> It's called "Smoke Free", and it's available free in the App-Store.
> 
> It sets you little tasks to do each day, but they do ask that you keep a diary (its takes literally 10secomds to fill in Tthe end of each day). They are using it to collate information about quitting and cravings etc. no personal details required.


 
Ok thanks mate, will download it


----------



## Hobbio (3 Jun 2013)

Day 7, no smoking has occurred, all is well


----------



## goody (3 Jun 2013)

I smoked for about 25 years, had a couple of failed attempts at stopping but always found an excuse to go back to it, seeing Doctors, Professional people and Actors smoke made me think it can't be that bad! but I think it was because I didn't really want to give it up. When my Dad, a long time smoker, had a heart attack I thought that's it and stopped. That was about 5 years ago. I wouldn't even consider taking a drag now. I didn't find it difficult, didn't use any patches or gum just kept reminding myself of the benefits, kept telling myself that I am a non smoker. The most successful previous attempt which lasted 18 months was helped by reading Allan Carr's book it was also the one that taught me just having one is not an option. I think we get brain washed into thinking stopping is difficult but it's not you just have to convince yourself that you are not being deprived of something you are making yourself a healthier, wealthier person, if you are already a cyclist you will be able to ride faster for longer, hills will be an enjoyable challenge and you'll be able to afford a much better bike. Oh and pies taste better too!


----------



## ThinAir (4 Jun 2013)

Well, ivebjustbhad a friend round for a brew, not seen her for a while, and after about half an hour, she asked me if I was going out for a cig.... I replied "I don't smoke".... Not said that in ten years, and it felt awesome!


----------



## Hobbio (4 Jun 2013)

Week 1 as a non-smoker is now complete


----------



## monkeylc (5 Jun 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> That yearning never goes away,or so I am told.


 

Three months, three weeks, two days, 23 hours, 24 minutes and 56 seconds. 1694 cigarettes not smoked, saving £254.10. Av it! 

I can go days without even thinking of a fag and then suddenly bang! I don't want a cigarette though,it's still the 'habbit' in me but 
it's nice to sit there and know it's just the 'old habbit'.
It fookin stinks now anyway!
just keep going everyone,it just gets easier.
Well done to everyone that has kept it up


----------



## Robxxx7 (6 Jun 2013)

Couldn't agree with you more .... its just over 3 months for me also ... feels great


----------



## ThinAir (6 Jun 2013)

Robxxx7 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more .... its just over 3 months for me also ... feels great



I'm only at three weeks and I'm feeling the same way, and if I do want one, I just look at the little money counter on my phone, and that reminds me of one of the main reasons why I knocked it on the head!


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jun 2013)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> I am nearly 2 weeks off the fags, and to be honest they have not bothered me that much this week. This Champix is pretty impressive! My only concern is that I just want to eat all the time. Luckily I am doing quite a bit of cycling so it is hopefully burning most of it off. Is there any method to avoid this? Or is it better just to eat and deal with any potential weight gain once I am totally over smoking? Obviously I would guess a few people have been here before?


 
I ate. And ate. And ate. Felt sick. And ate


----------



## monkeylc (9 Jun 2013)

I polished loads of bits on my bike (stem etc) until the wife said I was going a bit mental


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (9 Jun 2013)

21 days 16 hours today. Saved £75.90 as I rolled my own coffin nails.


----------



## Hobbio (9 Jun 2013)

I made the mistake of weighing myself today, I'm up half a stone. Still better than smoking though


----------



## Hobbio (11 Jun 2013)

2 weeks off the cigs today, no lapses at all.


----------



## Ciar (11 Jun 2013)

1 year 3 days, using an ecig and loving it  avoided 4784 ciggies, saved £1865.76,even my use of the ecig is slowly reducing now as i am getting less interested in using it.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Jun 2013)

:-) Keep going


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> 1 year 3 days, using an ecig and loving it  avoided 4784 ciggies, saved £1865.76,even my use of the ecig is slowly reducing now as i am getting less interested in using it.


 
Yep, I'm on an ecig as well & haven't smoked a real cig in over 7 months after smoking for more than 34 years.
The only problem is I'm now addicted to these damn things & still spend around £15 a week!!


----------



## Ciar (11 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Yep, I'm on an ecig as well & haven't smoked a real cig in over 7 months after smoking for more than 34 years.
> The only problem is I'm now addicted to these damn things & still spend around £15 a week!!


 
£15 a week on what? are you using carts or tanks are you using a cigalike or a mod, in all honesty I used a cigalike with 3 weeks worked out they were crap for me, I bought a decent mod, batteries and charger a couple of bottles of juice and a few vivi nova tanks, I pay out £34 a month on juice and buy replaceable heads for my vivi nova's once every 3 months 

good thing is you can regulate your nic intake much easier with the old ecig, not that I have tried as i am happy not smoking the real things, but it's coming to the fore where I will also drop the ecig.

keep it up though mate, it's defo best thing i ever did..


----------



## goody (11 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> £15 a week on what? are you using carts or tanks are you using a cigalike or a mod, in all honesty I used a cigalike with 3 weeks worked out they were crap for me, I bought a decent mod, batteries and charger a couple of bottles of juice and a few vivi nova tanks, I pay out £34 a month on juice and buy replaceable heads for my vivi nova's once every 3 months


Translation?


----------



## Ciar (11 Jun 2013)

goody said:


> Translation?



What goonerobes is using for his ecig is it a little white ciggarette looking one or a mod aka looks more like doctor who's sonic screwdriver, you use cartomisers small plastic tubes you buy pre filled or like me you use a vivi nova tank which you can fill yourself. 

All of the things I have mentioned can all be googled :-)


----------



## mark st1 (12 Jun 2013)

2 months chalked up for me today well chuffed (excuse the pun).


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> What goonerobes is using for his ecig is it a little white ciggarette looking one or a mod aka looks more like doctor who's sonic screwdriver, you use cartomisers small plastic tubes you buy pre filled or like me you use a vivi nova tank which you can fill yourself.
> 
> All of the things I have mentioned can all be googled :-)


 
As it was only supposed to be a temporary thing I use the white cigarette lookalikes & buy pre-filled cartomizers (hence £15 a month!). Will hopefully be quitting these soon though as I'm now on low & no nicotine ones.


----------



## Ciar (12 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> As it was only supposed to be a temporary thing I use the white cigarette lookalikes & buy pre-filled cartomizers (hence £15 a month!). Will hopefully be quitting these soon though as I'm now on low & no nicotine ones.


 
nice one for getting low that quick, I havent yet so your in front of me in that respect


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (16 Jun 2013)

28 days 9 hours. So I guess nearly a month.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Jun 2013)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> 28 days 9 hours. So I guess nearly a month.


 

Almost.

Keep going and well done.


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jun 2013)

Nice one matey cycling gets easier and easier which was 1 of my main reasons of quitting so stick at it and reap the health and financial rewards


----------



## ThinAir (16 Jun 2013)

I'm over a moth now, and feel so much better in my lungs and in my pocket. Easily the best thing I have done this year :-)


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> I'm over a* moth* now, and feel so much better in my lungs and in my pocket. Easily the best thing I have done this year :-)


Betterfly up those hills on the bike now!


----------



## ThinAir (16 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Betterfly up those hills on the bike now!



<----- must learn to proof read.... Damn you autocorrect!


----------



## The Brewer (16 Jun 2013)

End of the month and I'm ciggy free two years 

I used to smoke 40fags a day then went on to rollies and god knows how many I smoked then a day. Over 25 years sucking a weed makes you think about the cash wasted and the health problems.

I still have a wobble and think about fags, but that's all they are. Hope to never smoke again and cycling really helps.

Good luck to you all and well done


----------



## Peteaud (17 Jun 2013)

17 months for me.

Like The Brewer above, i have the odd think about a smoke moment, but thats as far as it goes.


----------



## Hobbio (18 Jun 2013)

3 weeks smoke free today, no lapses at all


----------



## Warped in storage (19 Jun 2013)

As someone who just recently got back into road riding, giving up smoking has to be the best thing i have done, an would never have done it without the cycling bug causing me to re evaluate and make significant lifestyle changes.
So now i am eating healthier have not had a cigarette for 3 months as of tomorrow and have dropped 5 kg ( 10 more to go ) an have to say i feel bloody fantastic.
Reading peoples stories and achievements on here have spurred me on to stick with it an i am so glad i have
So to anyone reading this thinking should i , can i Yes you should an if i can anyone can


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2013)

The Brewer said:


> End of the month and I'm ciggy free two years
> 
> I used to smoke 40fags a day then went on to rollies and god knows how many I smoked then a day. Over 25 years sucking a weed makes you think about the cash wasted and the health problems.
> 
> ...


 
2 years, 1 month and 11 days. Not that I'm counting . I get the odd thinking wobble too. But can't be ar$ed to start again. Laziness has it's benefits


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Jun 2013)

Well done to everyone who has stayed stopped.

I have a little program running on my PC that adds up how much I have saved and to date it is up to £14,328.77, and that is based on the prices when I gave up and just based on that alone there is no way I would start smoking again never mind the health benefits.


----------



## Robxxx7 (19 Jun 2013)

4 months today for me ..... long may it continue


----------



## mooseracer (20 Jun 2013)

User said:


> I get the odd thought but I've never been tempted. I don't even mind being around smokers.
> 
> I had tried multiple times to quit and had used the NHS Quit services a number of times with no success. One of Mr R's colleagues (another consultant at the hospital) recommended a local hypnotherapy/hypnosis service. I stopped after one sesion with no NRT, no withdrawal and no cravings.
> 
> It doesn't work for everyone but it was the best £250 I spent (and that was less than a month's fags).


 

My family bought me a hypnotherapy session, I went along not _really_ wanting to stop. Came out, looked at the packet of fags in my pocket, threw them in the bin and stopped smoking there and then with no cravings or withdrawal after over 20 years on 25 a day. The power of the mind is amazing.


----------



## Hobbio (25 Jun 2013)

4 weeks today, no lapses!

I feel like an ex-smoker now, I can't imagine going back. Even when I get cravings, I know that they won't last and I'm able to just ride them out for the 5 mins or so that they're there.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (30 Jun 2013)

6 weeks 11 hours today. Really have not felt like one at all lately.


----------



## skyair (30 Jun 2013)

about 2 years for me I used e cigs and have saved thousands I was 40 a day man


----------



## monkeylc (7 Jul 2013)

Hobbio said:


> 3 weeks smoke free today, no lapses at all


----------



## monkeylc (7 Jul 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Three months, three weeks, two days, 23 hours, 24 minutes and 56 seconds. 1694 cigarettes not smoked, saving £254.10. Av it!
> 
> I can go days without even thinking of a fag and then suddenly bang! I don't want a cigarette though,it's still the 'habbit' in me but
> it's nice to sit there and know it's just the 'old habbit'.
> ...


 true x


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2013)

just over 3 months for me now, im still using the E cig but nicotine free


----------



## skyair (7 Jul 2013)

its the nicotine what I am addicted to but I suppose that's better than all the rubbish that's in real fags


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (8 Jul 2013)

skyair said:


> its the nicotine what I am addicted to but I suppose that's better than all the rubbish that's in real fags


 
I think that the other rubbish in fags are addictive too. I have tried nicotine replacement products (patches, inhaler), and I have tried an E-cig. The E-cig is the best but still not quite the same as the real thing. Patches and the like do help a little packing in, and I suffered a little bit having withdraw symptoms from these but nothing like the initial stopping smoking. I have stopped numerous times with different methods once I lasted for 5 years not smoking (what a dumb shoot!).

Nicotine is supposed to be a stimulant but when I used to have a ciggy it used to calm me down, or dumb me down slightly. I am positive that it is some of the other crap in a ciggy that does this, maybe I like carbon monoxide  So in my case I think I was addicted to a mixture of crap. I never persisted with the E-cig as the one I had was not the best taste-wise and it was not much cheaper than fags the amount of time I was using in it. Been able to use it in the house was probably not a good thing compared to regular fags. I do understand with e-cigs that buying all your own equipment e-juice etc, is much cheaper.

I am just over 7 weeks stopped smoking using Champix, and it has so far for me personally been the best method by a mile. It hasn't been a piece of cake, but it has been vastly easier and I mean vastly easier than the other times I have tried. I only really struggled slightly on the first couple of days that I stopped, and the odd thought in week 1 - week 5. In week 6 I struggled a bit on the first 2 days of the week, strange how it can still bother me after this length of time. It's really weird Champix you feel the sensation of really needed a fag, such as anxiety, being in a bad mood but you actually have no desire or intention of having one. But I am a stress head anyway at times. But it really has worked for me it just appears to have totally blocked any inclination of smoking from my mind, even when out drinking. Maybe not the same for everybody, but it is a very good drug. All the same I will be pleased to get off it as I dislike taking drugs of any kind. I have 3 more weeks to go on the course and hopefully coming off it has no adverse effects. People have told me it doesn't but all the same I plan to half the tablets day and night for the last 4 days or so, then just half in the morning for the last 3. I would definitely recommend Champix to anybody that really struggles with stopping smoking, that all else appears to have failed.

Best of luck everybody.


----------



## skyair (8 Jul 2013)

stopping smoking is our goal cheesney ,it doesn't matter how we get there as long as we get there


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (8 Jul 2013)

skyair said:


> stopping smoking is our goal cheesney ,it doesn't matter how we get there as long as we get there


 

Yes your right mate, good luck


----------



## monkeylc (9 Jul 2013)

Four months, three weeks, six days, 17 hours, 39 minutes and 37 seconds. 2216 cigarettes not smoked, saving £332.31. 
still on track.


----------



## skyair (9 Jul 2013)

great stuff monkeylc keep going


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 Jul 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Four months, three weeks, six days, 17 hours, 39 minutes and 37 seconds. 2216 cigarettes not smoked, saving £332.31.
> still on track.


 
How fast time goes, I remember reading your first post when you said you were packing up. Really good to see your progress, well done mate.


----------



## monkeylc (10 Jul 2013)

cheers people 
It does fly past mickey


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2013)

3 months today for me  it is getting easier i must admit. Hope i can keep it up as long as some on here though i doff my hat to 1 and all.


----------



## MickyMickster (13 Jul 2013)

Month without one then I cracked....GUTTED


----------



## skyair (14 Jul 2013)

don't beat yourself up mickey...bet it tasted horrible?.get back on track mate and good luck


----------



## MickyMickster (14 Jul 2013)

Cheers for the support skyair.


----------



## skyair (14 Jul 2013)

just keep at it mickey you will do it you will beat it


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 Jul 2013)

skyair said:


> just keep at it mickey you will do it you will beat it


 
That's the best advice really Mickey. Even if you end up back on them totally this time, try again. At least you are trying and you will crack it. Lots of smokers are too weak minded to even try.


----------



## monkeylc (27 Jul 2013)

Your time will come when it's ready Mickey......

Five months, two weeks, one day, 19 hours, 38 minutes and 58 seconds. 2487 cigarettes not smoked, saving £373.00.


----------



## skyair (28 Jul 2013)

great stuff monkeylc and look at the money saved


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2013)

coming up to four months for me , its flown by , cant believe i didnt do it years ago.


----------



## Simmer (30 Jul 2013)

7 weeks 1 day for me and I used e-cig to quit. Next step is to quit the e-cig ... I need something to do with my hands that wont get me arrested..

Well done to everyone above, I'm sure I don't need to tell you how much better it is cycling without your lungs about to implode.....


----------



## Robxxx7 (30 Jul 2013)

about 7 months and 11 days for me so far .... just went cold turkey and it has so far worked for me

Stick with it everyone ...


----------



## nappadang (10 Aug 2013)

Just thought I'd add a contribution to this brilliant thread. I'm really envious of all of you on here who are in the process of quitting, for one simple reason......... the fact that you are on this forum suggests that you are exercising whilst quitting. 
I packed in 7 & 1/2 years ago after 28 years of heavy smoking (not just tobacco either). I did very little exercise and gained over 4 stone in weight. Though I'm a proper chubster, giving up smoking was the best (and hardest) thing I have ever done. I bought a bike two weeks ago and am now trying to lose the weight I gained. If I'd exercised more (or even at all) when quitting I would have gained far less weight and probably would have been able to sleep better. Anyone else having sleep problems?
I can't offer much in the way of cycling advice on this forum because I'm a fat knacker who's only started riding again very recently. I can however offer advice to people trying to quit smoking, as I've been there and I know how difficult it is. The two best pieces of advice I can give are as follows

1. If you do end up with a ciggie in your hand, don't look at it as failure, just look at it as 1 fag (tab in Gateshead) in however long. It sounds much better and helps focus on getting back on track. Don't try to convince yourself that the odd cigar is ok with a pint, its the start of the slippery slope.

2. It's exercise, I wish someone had drummed the exercise thing into me. Keep cycling and don't make the mistake I made. 

I suffered horribly (I think my wife endured worse, putting up with me) for 8 months before things started to get easier but they do, trust me. You are all doing an unbelievably difficult thing but it is really worthwhile. I wish you all every success. I know this sounds like the waffling of an idiot but if you ignore everything else I have said, at least keep exercising, so you don't end up like me.

Good luck.

Mick


----------



## toeknee (11 Aug 2013)

Congratulations to everyone who has or is trying to give up smoking, I have been quit 2 years last month, I used the patches myself, must have been my 5 th or 6 th attempt, totally agree with monkeylc , you just know when it's the right time, when I quit I tried to introduce more healthy eating options, fruit, veg...etc, as in previous attempts I had gained some weight, that said I found myself looking for a replacement for the cigarettes, which came in the form of a couple of cans of beer most nights, which led to weight gain. ( 15 st 10ibs ) . And this is what made me decide to take up cycling, been going regular since April, and lost half a stone. But as friends and family used to tell me, giving up smoking is the biggest most important thing to improve your health, you can loose weight later on. 

Keep it up everyone, you won't regret it.

Tony.


----------



## Milo (11 Aug 2013)

I gave up in march cold turkey not had a fag since. I found it much easier than I expected tbh. Had only been a smoker for about 8 years though. I also lost a stone which is something of a paradoxical reaction it would seem.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Aug 2013)

Brilliant mick.........


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2013)

Hi I gave up in june 2012 after smoking for over 40 years. Tried to give up time and time again without success. Last year decided I had had enough. It felt like I was being held prisoner by fag manufacturers. Just used the mini lozenges. They re supposed to be used to substitute a cigarette here and there, but I used them to give up all cigarettes. It was the best thing I ever did. Now I don't even think of cigarettes. Keep at it you can do it.


----------



## Born2die (4 Sep 2013)

I quit 4 years ago best decision I ever made. I don't recommend my route but I bought a new tv on hp over a year and couldn't afford to smoke worked for me and I got a shiny new tv with a 5 year guarantee. Oh. And I took up cooking not good for the weight though.

Personally now I cant stand the smell of ready rolled.

Everybody seems to have gone mad on e cigarettes at the mo though just wait till the gov figure out how to tax them though.


----------



## Peteaud (4 Sep 2013)

Its coming up for, errrrrrrrrrr, (i have to stop and think now) 21 months ish.

Dont even think about it now.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (5 Sep 2013)

109 days for me now, been off the Champix for over a month now. Great drug worked for me with minimal side effects, don't think about smoking now either.


----------



## Born2die (5 Sep 2013)

Well done one and all now I must give up the booze and whisky. Is there no fun


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2013)

coming up for 7 months, doesnt time fly


----------



## nappadang (12 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> coming up for 7 months, doesnt time fly


Good work! Think of the bike bits you can spend the money you've saved on.
Keep it up!


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2013)

not really saves a fortune, i rolled my own and only smoked a 50g pouch a week , still glad ive done it though


----------



## compo (12 Oct 2013)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> 109 days for me now, been off the Champix for over a month now. Great drug worked for me with minimal side effects, don't think about smoking now either.



Well done. I quit 5 years ago using Champix. Champix certainly rocks!!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (12 Oct 2013)

compo said:


> Well done. I quit 5 years ago using Champix. Champix certainly rocks!!



Thanks mate, yes it is a great drug. It didn't work with my brother though he did not like the side effects so went cold turkey instead. Luckily I got very minor side effects with it! 5 months now stopped.


----------



## compo (12 Oct 2013)

I went to a NHS quit group and different people were recommended different methods to quit following a consultation with the group leader. She told us that she quit on Champix and that it gave her very vivid, erotic dreams so I was looking forward to starting it. I never had one dammit! It used to cause me very slight nausea after taking the tablet, but a slice of bread and jam took that away.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Oct 2013)

Kudos to all the Quitters out there, I never have smoked and dont understand it all, but would encourage you all to keep up the good work.


----------



## Cygnus (17 Oct 2013)

Well done to all the quitters. I've never smoked but I know someone who struggled to kick the habit and saw what he went through, it wasn't easy for him so well done.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2014)

nine and half months .then today BANG i suddenly wanted a smoke...........didnt though , i really thought i was past that feeling


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2014)

roadrash said:


> nine and half months .then today BANG i suddenly wanted a smoke...........didnt though , i really thought i was past that feeling


 
Good for you. It can hit you at the most stupid times. I thought I would want a cigarette after having a meal, but there are times when I am say washing the dishes and suddenly bang i get this awful craving and i really really want one. Dont give in.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jan 2014)

October 20th 2010 here. I got in my van, reached for a smoke, and suddenly realised that, at my age, I really was pushing my luck. I didn't need any of the drugs that I had tried so often in the past to help me stop. I promised myself a new bike when I had saved my tobacco money. That's two bikes ago, and I'm still £3000 up at 2010 prices.
If I could do it, anybody can. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2014)

oh i dont think i will ever smoke again , i was just surprised at getting the craving after 9 months


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2014)

roadrash said:


> oh i dont think i will ever smoke again , i was just surprised at getting the craving after 9 months


 
I still get the craving now and again. To be honest, I think it may come and go for a long time, but at least i know that it wont last for more than a couple of minutes and we can all fight it.


----------



## toeknee (5 Jan 2014)

June 2011, stood at my front gate watching the Liverpool to Chester sportive ride past, seen all shapes and sizes doing it , and thought I want to do that, July packed fags in , November got bike on cycle scheme, now training to do it myself this year. You know when the time is right , never thought I would stop smoking ever. 
GO ON YOU CAN DO IT. ..........ll.ll.lllll.  Good luck all,.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2014)

I've listened to my friend gently nagging me about my smoking ever since I met her last April. Originally because I should switch from rollies to Menthols as they smell nicer (told her I could do if she was prepared to buy them to me at ~£8 a packet) then that I should get an E-cig which worked for her mum. I had tried those disposable E-cigs from the newsagents in the past and found them useless so was not open to that idea.

At a party before Christmas I had the chance to try one of the proper E-cig kits belonging to a friend and was actually very impressed so was considering it. Then on the 29th of December, I went to see Shane McGowan in concert, watched him puff away on his E-cig throughout the show, went away thinking if someone who I have never seen pictured without a fag and was clearly a chain smoker could do it, then I surely could. I bought an E-cig kit on 2nd Jan, found it helped but not completely to begin with but over the weekend, I have found I am beginning to prefer the E-cig. I think I smoked just 4 rollies yesterday, none today so far. 

I have about an ounce of tobacco left, and I have no intention of buying any more whenever it is finished. I seem to be getting through E-cig juice at an alarming rate (anyone know what is normal? At least it's very cheap), but my lungs are already beginning to clear themselves.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2014)

Cant help you with the e-cig dilemma, but well done for making the decision to stop smoking. It isnt easy and takes a lot of will, power, so keep up the good work. Someone here will always help if you are struggling. Well done you.


----------



## compo (6 Jan 2014)

After 6 years quit I rarely even think about smoking now. However a few weeks ago I said to my wife that if someone offered me a cigarette at that moment I would probably take it. For about half an hour I really had a craving but then I got interested in doing something else and forgot all about smoking. So it helps if you have a non smoking supporter and distraction is also good.

Congratulations to new quitters and I hope you all do well.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

compo said:


> After 6 years quit I rarely even think about smoking now. However a few weeks ago I said to my wife that if someone offered me a cigarette at that moment I would probably take it. For about half an hour I really had a craving but then I got interested in doing something else and forgot all about smoking. So it helps if you have a non smoking supporter and distraction is also good.
> 
> Congratulations to new quitters and I hope you all do well.


I think more of the addiction is in the mind than people realise.

I had never thought of myself as a smoker even though I had been smoking for 5 years. So, when I decided to stop, I considered it as giving up an indulgence rather than an addiction. No problem.

One year later, I had a cigarette to celebrate the anniversary of giving up ... (Yes, I know - I was young and foolish!) It then crossed my mind that I was addicted after all and it was several years before I managed to give up again!


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2014)

I think the act of smoking becomes so ingrained in your mind. You do it with monotonous regularity, perhaps 20+ times a day for many years that it becomes as instinctive as breathing. When I walk out of the office every evening for example, I expect to be lighting a fag, as I have done just about every evening after work since I started here in 2004. To not do so feels very odd. I expect to find a lighter, a pouch of tobacco and papers in my pockets at all times. If it's not there, it doesn't feel right, even if I'm somewhere where I can't smoke.


----------



## MickyMickster (7 Jan 2014)

2 weeks today without one.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

MickyMickster said:


> 2 weeks today without one.



Well done. How has it been up to now. ?


----------



## MickyMickster (7 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. How has it been up to now. ?


Thanks,No cravings at all.Hopefully cracked it this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

MickyMickster said:


> Thanks,No cravings at all.Hopefully cracked it this time.



Well done. However the cravings will bite you in the bum when you least expect it. Don't give in though. Someone will be here for you to talk to.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2014)

I quit 2 years ago (there is a post on this forum somewhere) and i still get the odd "wheres my fags" urge.

And i tell you now, when i type "i quit 2 years ago" it feels good.


----------



## MickyMickster (7 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. However the cravings will bite you in the bum when you least expect it. Don't give in though. Someone will be here for you to talk to.


Yes,I know all about the cravings getting the better of me before.But really want to stop this time,so determined.Thanks for the support


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2014)

MickyMickster said:


> Yes,I know all about the cravings getting the better of me before.But really want to stop this time,so determined.Thanks for the support



If you do get a craving, drink some water.

That was a tip given to me by someone on here, and it worked for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

I woke up this morning and suddenly i really really wanted a cigarette. I gave up in june 2012 go figure


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I woke up this morning and suddenly i really really wanted a cigarette. I gave up in june 2012 go figure



Yeah it is weird, i get it every now and then. I would never start again, not even 1 puff as i know it could lead to "the odd one".


----------



## MickyMickster (7 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> If you do get a craving, drink some water.
> 
> That was a tip given to me by someone on here, and it worked for me.


Cheers Peteaud,Great I will do that.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

I would not even try e cigs as I think I would start again. They work for some people, but I would not trust myself. I have chewing gum when I get the craving


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2014)

E cigs are a no no for me as well.

Chewing gum is still carry, the normal stuff, but ive always chewed it anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jan 2014)

Stopped about 7 years ago now,had one relapse of 4 months and a few fags when drinking ! Remember your one away from a habit again !!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

Always its like being an alcoholic, it only tskes one minute and bam


----------



## MickyMickster (7 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Always its like being an alcoholic, it only tskes one minute and bam


Agree with that.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Stopped about 7 years ago now,had one relapse of 4 months and a few fags when drinking ! Remember your one away from a habit again !!



One smoke and Mrs aud cuts my Carbon fibre Summer bike into 2, Me smoke, not likely with that possibility.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Stopped about 7 years ago now,had one relapse of 4 months and a few fags when drinking ! Remember your one away from a habit again !!



Have you stopped again. ?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I quit 2 years ago (there is a post on this forum somewhere) and i still get the odd "wheres my fags" urge.
> 
> And i tell you now, when i type "i quit 2 years ago" it feels good.




Still remember you starting the thread as if it only yesterday.
How time fly's.
Well done Pete.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you stopped again. ?


Not had a fag for couple of years now(maybe one when bladdered !) But I'd be lieing to say I never fancy one.Another one who's misses would cut them off if she caught me


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Not had a fag for couple of years now(maybe one when bladdered !) But I'd be lieing to say I never fancy one.Another one who's misses would cut them off if she caught me


 
Mr Dragon would not be a happy dragon if I started again. I must admit that now and again I feel the urge so to speak, but luckily it only lasts a couple of minutes. Take deep breaths and concentrate on someting else till the feeling passes


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Every cigarette we all do without is a success. We are all winners, and need to congratulate ourselves on a job well done.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm done with them.Especially now there's no smoking in pubs.Went to Poland last year and looked nice with a pint in pub,but soon got over it.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2014)

I was talking to one of my neighbours today. She is talking about giving up. She never smokes in the house and said the reason being is that she doesn't want it to smell of smoke. Trying to be very tactful I said her house does smell of smoke. She may smoke outside but the smell sticks to her clothes and her hair and she just brings it back into the house.
She then said that that was even more of a reason to give up the fags.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Not had a fag for couple of years now(maybe one when bladdered !) But I'd be lieing to say I never fancy one.Another one who's misses would cut them off if she caught me


 You have done well to stay off of the fags for 2 years. The longer the time off of them the less likekey you are of starting again.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I was talking to one of my neighbours today. She is talking about giving up. She never smokes in the house and said the reason being is that she doesn't want it to smell of smoke. Trying to be very tactful I said her house does smell of smoke. She may smoke outside but the smell sticks to her clothes and her hair and she just brings it back into the house.
> She then said that that was even more of a reason to give up the fags.


 
Thats the problem. We kid oursleves that no one can smell the cigs, when In fact it is all over us. It's only after we give up that we can smell it on other people and realise just how bad it was.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

To be honest with you all I am just so mad that it took me 40 years to give up. When I think of how much money I have wasted it just makes me very angry with myself. I can't believe I was so stupid, and allowed cigarettes to rule my life. What an idiot I was.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2014)

Not to hard for me as have young kids,so the guilt would eat away at me,plus im into my bike again so it doesn't do me any favours trying to light up whilst cycling !


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest with you all I am just so mad that it took me 40 years to give up. When I think of how much money I have wasted it just makes me very angry with myself. I can't believe I was so stupid, and allowed cigarettes to rule my life. What an idiot I was.


I know what you mean,still baffles me


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest with you all I am just so mad that it took me 40 years to give up. When I think of how much money I have wasted it just makes me very angry with myself. I can't believe I was so stupid, and allowed cigarettes to rule my life. What an idiot I was.



When i started at about 15 it was cool.

30 years later wheezing and gasping, it wasn't cool


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> When i started at about 15 it was cool.
> 
> 30 years later wheezing and gasping, it wasn't cool


 
I am ashamed to say I was 12. Started when I went to high school. Thought I looked dead cool. DOH. Dead stupid. When I started cycling again late august, I thought I was having a heart attack after just a couple of miles.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jan 2014)

Never smoked, it killed my Dad.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Never smoked, it killed my Dad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36089


 
We know that already. We don't need to be told. It didn't stop us from being stupid though. At least we came to our senses before it was too late that is the main thing. A lot of us started when we were just kids. We didn;t see the dangers then like we do now.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jan 2014)

I quit smoking 14 months ago with the help of electronic cigs. Today was my first day of giving them up too with the help of Nicorette Quickmist which makes me cough & some of those Niquitin minis which give me hiccups so its not going to be difficult giving those up!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2014)

Started when i was about 11,12 i think,how long ago does that seem !! Only time i could see myself smoking again is maybe one "post coital" with kylie........


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I quit smoking 14 months ago with the help of electronic cigs. Today was my first day of giving them up too with the help of Nicorette Quickmist which makes me cough & some of those Niquitin minis which give me hiccups so its not going to be difficult giving those up!


 
I used the mini lozenges and nothing else. If I had used e cigs I would never have given up at all i don't t think. Well done. 14 Months. How do you gfeel now ?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Started when i was about 11,12 i think,how long ago does that seem !! Only time i could see myself smoking again is maybe one "post coital" with kylie........


 
So never then ?


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I am ashamed to say I was 12. Started when I went to high school. Thought I looked dead cool. DOH. Dead stupid. When I started cycling again late august, I thought I was having a heart attack after just a couple of miles.



I used to smoke whilst mountain biking !!!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I used to smoke whilst mountain biking !!!


 

Your kidding ?


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your kidding ?



No.

I would stop 1/2 way round and light one up.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> No.
> 
> I would stop 1/2 way round and light one up.


----------



## FeistySquirrel (11 Jan 2014)

3 years in April I quit ... Cold turkey.. I was a moody &*!$ for a week or so...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2014)

FeistySquirrel said:


> 3 years in April I quit ... Cold turkey.. I was a moody &*!$ for a week or so...


 
Mr dragon says I have always been a moody cow. Well done a great effort especially going cold turkey.


----------



## MickyMickster (12 Jan 2014)

Still off them,since xmas eve.Feeling strong


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2014)

MickyMickster said:


> Still off them,since xmas eve.Feeling strong



Well done. Do you feel better ?


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I used the mini lozenges and nothing else. If I had used e cigs I would never have given up at all i don't t think. Well done. 14 Months. *How do you gfeel now ?[/*quote]
> Like cr*p, couldn't sleep, got a cold coming & ache from yesterdays ride!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2014)

Ok. But you can't blame the cigs for that can you ?


----------



## MickyMickster (12 Jan 2014)

Well had the flu since about then so cant tell yet


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2014)

MickyMickster said:


> Well had the flu since about then so cant tell yet



Hope you get better soon and dont give up.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2014)

Realised last week that it was a year since I quit. Started aged 12, been on 20+ a day pretty much since then, so 25 years worth Was my third or 4th attempt, and the second effort since losing mum to cancer 3 years ago (another 20+ a day smoker). Patches again, and cycling which worked wonders for dealing with the build up of aggression I had experienced every time. Still get occasions when I'd light up no problem though, but they tend to be fleeting moments now so I bite my tongue


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your kidding ?



When I was at secondary school, for PE class they occasionally sent us running around a 1.5 mile course on a quiet local road.

Some of us used to stop half way round at a point with a high hawthorn hedges out of site from the school for a sneaky fag


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> When I was at secondary school, for PE class they occasionally sent us running around a 1.5 mile course on a quiet local road.
> 
> Some of us used to stop half way round at a point with a high hawthorn hedges out of site from the school for a sneaky fag



I remember doing things like that. How terrible was that. can you Imagine doing that today ?


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I remember doing things like that. How terrible was that. can you Imagine doing that today ?



I still see lots of school children smoking around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

I had no idea that kind of thing still goes on. It just goes to show that all the things the government are doing to stop people smoking, and to stop young people from taking up the habit just aren't working. It doesn't matter how you hide cigarettes in a shop or how graphic the pictures are that you put in the packs, it still does not work. 

The bottom line is people have to want to give up. If they don't, then nothing will work.


----------



## skyair (13 Jan 2014)

why don't they just ban them


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jan 2014)

^@Welsh Dragon, yep very true. Its why the NHS teams get you to do a pre-quit questionairre to assess your readiness to quit before you start, a half hearted attempt is likely to fail, and repeatedly failing to quit can leave some smokers feeling they'll never be able to give up.

I gave up on the 14th October 2008, yes the quitters tend to remember the exact date as its such a big deal its etched in my memory. I smoked for over 20 years and my big motivator was 2 fold, firstly I'd got the point where I realised I smoked for more of my life that I had'nt, and secondly my mum asked me when I last did'nt have one and I honestly could'nt remember. I went total cold turkey, the first 2 months were hellish but gradually the cravings get less an now I know I'll never go back to them. Its funny I was still dreaming I was a smoker for about 2 years after I quit which shows the power they have over you. Now I'm totallly ciggy free when I'm awake or asleep

This time of year I'm always reminded of the benefits of quitting as every January I'd pretty much have bronchitis after overdoing at chrimbo and would wheeze through the remaining winter months. Good luck all potential quitters, you won't regret it. Its a bit sad really but quitting is one of the things in my life I'm most proud of doing. Its a bit like the old saying 'how do you know if someones given up smoking?' ...'they'll bloody tell you about it of course....over and over and over again.

hehe and I too used to smoke my way around all the MTB trail centres in Wales rewarding myself with a fag when i got to the top of the big hills


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

skyair said:


> why don't they just ban them



Easy to answer - ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

skyair said:


> why don't they just ban them



Cigerattes bring in huge amounts of money in revenue thats why they wont ban it. And if they ban fags, they then have to consider alcohol, because large numbers of people die or are made ill and or cost the nhs huge sums of money. And if they do that then they have to consider obese people and the amount of money that they cost the nhs etc etc. And the list goes on and on.


----------



## skyair (13 Jan 2014)

I gave up with e cigs but I hear they are going to ban them


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

skyair said:


> I gave up with e cigs but I hear they are going to ban them



I hope not


----------



## skyair (13 Jan 2014)

yes the eu are going to do it


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

Typical do gooders interfering yet again. They complain when people try to help themselves, but if they didn't then they would still be complaining. They should leave people alone to use whatever means they can to quit.


----------



## skyair (13 Jan 2014)

because they haven't proven if they are safe for us


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

skyair said:


> because they haven't proven if they are safe for us


They have to be safer than cigarettes, because it is pure nicotine in them and none of the hundreds of other crap and rubbish toxins that you get In cigarettes. people aren't on these things for years, just long enough to help them quit for goodness sake.


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I still see lots of school children smoking around here.


So sad to see; would like to know how many of their parents smoke.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Jan 2014)

I don't think it's necessarily parents, I think it's their peer group. My parents didn't smoke, my relatives didn't smoke, my sisters didn't smoke; but my mates did - it was cool.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

Peer group yes,but peer pressure no. The bottom line for me and I suspect others is that we and I put myself in this group are pre disposed to addictive activities whether that is gambling, alcohol, food, smoking, drugs and or angthing else that is addictive. Having that first cigarette is just the tip of the iceberg. We took it because we wanted to try it.
we have addictive personalities and it could have been alcohol if we had been older.

that is my humble oppinion anyway and to say peer pressure is to try to lay the blame at someoene elses door rather than my own. I pefer to take full responsibility for my own actions even if I was only 12 when I started. No one forced me or put pressure on me to try a cigarette. maybe for others it was different.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

I would have to agree. I don't ever remember being pressurised into smoking. I asked someone for my first cigarette because I felt I would to try it. I was about 12 as well. The girl that gave it to me was about 2 years older than me, handed one to me, said, "ok, but don't make a habit of it!"......a warning I wish I'd been mature enough to understand at the time....


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I would have to agree. I don't ever remember being pressurised into smoking. I asked someone for my first cigarette because I felt I would to try it. I was about 12 as well. The girl that gave it to me was about 2 years older than me, handed one to me, said, "ok, but don't make a habit of it!"......a warning I wish I'd been mature enough to understand at the time....



Let's face it, we were all a bunch of numptys.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2014)

I have always struggled with something - weight/over-eating, smoking, drinking, turning casual interests into particular subjects into complete obsessions to the exclusion of everything else for long periods of timing before moving on to something else.

I now feel that it was the result of a difficult and unhappy childhood. It has taken me years to achieve some sort of emotional stability in my life but I struggle to wean myself of the crutches I started using in my teens.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I have always struggled with something - weight/over-eating, smoking, drinking, turning casual interests into particular subjects into complete obsessions to the exclusion of everything else for long periods of timing before moving on to something else.
> 
> I now feel that it was the result of a difficult and unhappy childhood. It has taken me years to achieve some sort of emotional stability in my life but I struggle to wean myself of the crutches I started using in my teens.



You have made a good point there. I am a bit like that. A bit compulsive.


----------



## Peteaud (13 Jan 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't think it's necessarily parents, I think it's their peer group. My parents didn't smoke, my relatives didn't smoke, my sisters didn't smoke; but my mates did - it was cool.



Same here.


----------



## MickyMickster (18 Jan 2014)

Keep this thread near the top.Hopefully encourage smokers to stop.I am still off the fags since christmas eve.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

Well done. We have to enourage all newbies who smoke or have given up to come to this thread. Keep up the good word with the cigs.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

It seems there are quite a few people who have just given up who dont know we are here. Vernon has given up there are a few on that thread who may want to join in


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

@Dangermouse


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

Never knew this thread existed..............I have been quit a year now, and loving it, best thing is, I really hate the smell of them now so don't think I will be going back to my old ways


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

Nice to see you here.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

Anytime you need to talk there is usually someone here to vent to. Lol


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice to see you here.




Thanks, its good to see I am not the only ex smoker here...........I was even embarrassed, so never mentioned I used to smoke


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Thanks, its good to see I am not the only ex smoker here...........I was even embarrassed, so never mentioned I used to smoke



There are quite a few of us. It can be embarassing to admit to things like this, and even to the fact that even after we give up, sometimes we still want the dreaded fags now and again.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

Never wanted one since the day I stopped, the smell isn't nice, when someone comes in the office after a fag I find it horrible, I am really enjoying doing things without wheezing anymore, food tastes fantastic, life is great now


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

I know what you mean. It is a great achievement for anyone who suceeds. Cigs are very addictive and it can be very difficult to give up.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

How long since you gave up WD


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

I gave up on the last day in june 2012 after smoking for 45 years. I started when I was 12 and tried to give up numerous times. When I finally managed it it was the best feeling in the world.


----------



## John Ponting (18 Jan 2014)

Can't believe I have missed this thread completely. My name is John and I'm an ex smoker. Gave up about 10 years ago on third attempt after about 45 years as well. Cold turkey on the way to hospital for an overnight operation. It was good to tick 'non smoker' on the admission form. I did admit that it was only hours but intended to make it permanent. 

Good luck to everybody who is still work in progress.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2014)

John Ponting said:


> Can't believe I have missed this thread completely. My name is John and I'm an ex smoker. Gave up about 10 years ago on third attempt after about 45 years as well. Cold turkey on the way to hospital for an overnight operation. It was good to tick 'non smoker' on the admission form. I did admit that it was only hours but intended to make it permanent.
> 
> Good luck to everybody who is still work in progress.



Cheers.welcome aboard. Nice to have you here.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2014)

Really starting to feel benefits now that I've stopped coughing up shoot.

I'm amazed at how quickly I get my breath back after a difficult climb. Food actually has taste.

Shame it took me 22 years to work out that smoking does absolutely nothing for you at all apart from causing untold damage to your health and depleting your bank account. My bank must be wondering if I am still alive so infrequently have I taken money from the ATM this year!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2014)

I never coughed, but there was always a tightening in my chest as if it was being squeezed. Scary really, but at least that has gone now. I couldn't really expand my chest either. But now I can. Give it another few months and you will notice other changes as well. Well done.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2014)

I did feel a slight tightness in my chest too but the coughing was the worst for a period of 3 days or so.

I actually asked someone for a fag before going into my salsa class last week. I didn't want to but I felt the only alternative was to cough and splutter all over my dance partner but thankfully the coughing has stopped now.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I did feel a slight tightness in my chest too but the coughing was the worst for a period of 3 days or so.
> 
> I actually asked someone for a fag before going into my salsa class last week. I didn't want to but I felt the only alternative was to cough and splutter all over my dance partner but thankfully the coughing has stopped now.



Well done for not giving in.


----------



## Mr Peps (31 Jan 2014)

Well done to everyone who quit.

I smoked for 34 years with just just one year I managed to stop.
I've done a lot of cycling in the last 10 years and I think that actually masked the effects as I felt fit!
I used to do a 50+ mile ride and get home and have a cigarette. Seems utterly mad now.

Not had a cigarette for over two months and using an e cig. The previous time I have up I used NRT and it was a nightmare but with this it's actually very easy and I'm cutting down the nicotine strength in that. Think I've cracked it.
No real increase in average speed yet but I don't spend the first few miles clearing my lungs.

My partner is thinking holiday with the money saved later in the year but I think she nees to know how much cycling has helped so she needs to support me by encouraging me to spend £ on another bike. Wish me luck


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2014)

Mr Peps said:


> Well done to everyone who quit.
> 
> I smoked for 34 years with just just one year I managed to stop.
> I've done a lot of cycling in the last 10 years and I think that actually masked the effects as I felt fit!
> ...



Well done to you and keep up the good work. Many congrats indeed. Keep us informed re the new bike. Tell your OH we think you need one as well.


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2014)

Mr Peps said:


> Well done to everyone who quit.
> 
> I smoked for 34 years with just just one year I managed to stop.
> I've done a lot of cycling in the last 10 years and I think that actually masked the effects as I felt fit!
> ...



Yes, I think the E-cig was my saving grace too. I managed to smoke 20 a day while wearing the strongest patches available a few years ago as I found they did absolutely nothing for cravings.

I found I very quickly came to prefer the E-cig to normal fags. I alway remember being in the shop where I bought it sampling all the tobacco flavoured juices to try and find one that tasted like my preferred brand and the girl who was guiding me through it told me I'd be back in a few days to try something like the fruit flavours which actually taste nice because everyone realises very quickly that all tobaccos taste horrible. She was right I'm using a cherry flavoured one at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2014)

Good for you


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Stopped smoking 170 days ago and use an ecig at the moment . When I started I used 8 bottles a month but now I've had 8 bottle last me a month and I've reduced the nicotine strength too . patches never worked for me but this seems to be . I've still got my tobacco tin in a draw and I've never touched it so I'll chuck it soon although its probably drier than ghandis flip flop now .Goals were 100 days done that , buy bike done that and now my goal is to be ready to do TPT Southport - hornsea on my 50th net year


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Oh and if anyone wants to join me feel free I'd enjoy the company


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Congratulations on your goals. Cant wait until you give up the e cig as well. Well done....yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Yeah ecigs getting less used everyday but to me its just a patch that actually works so that's good .


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Yeah ecigs getting less used everyday but to me its just a patch that actually works so that's good .



Anything that helps is good no matter what it is. So you've cut down on the strength, bought a new bike, so what's your next goal?


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Its the TPT Southport to hornsea about 215 miles I think gonna work to it over the next 18 months and do it around my 50th


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> Its the TPT Southport to hornsea about 215 miles I think gonna work to it over the next 18 months and do it around my 50th



Good luck. What about giving up the e cig?


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

I'll just take that as it comes with the ecig when I decided to use it in place of patches I said I'd use it and reduce until in was on nicotine free liquids I've dropped and plan to drop again before June the end result is I will hopefully have got rid before end of 2014


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Colin B said:


> I'll just take that as it comes with the ecig when I decided to use it in place of patches I said I'd use it and reduce until in was on nicotine free liquids I've dropped and plan to drop again before June the end result is I will hopefully have got rid before end of 2014



Well done. Please let us know how things go for you. It's nice to keep in touch.


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2014)

oooh just checked and its coming up for eleven months for me still use the Ecig but nicotine free


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Well done. it will be 2 years at the end of june for me. After smoking for well over 40 years, I can't believe that I could ever give up, but I did. Congrats to everyone


----------



## Simmer (2 Mar 2014)

37 weeks since my last smoke, after a 29 year habit. I also used e-cigs and switched to zero nicotine juice. After a few weeks I quit them too and not looked back.. I do still have the occasional mad craving for a fat cigar though !

I installed the "kick smoking" app on my phone as well, which i found great. Still have it... 

Smoke free for 36 Weeks 6 days
Saved yourself from 2848 cigarettes
You have saved £507​
cycling has definitely been a help, being able to see the difference it makes after a small climb and not having your lungs feel like they're on fire. 

well done to everyone else, it aint easy !


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Wow. What a great idea to, have an app on your phone that tells you how much money you have saved.


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Congratulations to all keep it going


----------



## Colin B (2 Mar 2014)

Yeah I got it to see what money I'd been wasting


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2014)

Its frightening to see just how much you spend


----------



## Robxxx7 (7 Mar 2014)

1 year and 3 weeks so far for me ... no ecigs, no patches just good old fashioned cold turkey
But do whatever works for you and stick to it ... best of luck everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2014)

Robxxx7 said:


> 1 year and 3 weeks so far for me ... no ecigs, no patches just good old fashioned cold turkey
> But do whatever works for you and stick to it ... best of luck everyone



Hi. You did well to, not use anything. That must have taken a lot of willpower. Good for you.


----------



## tyred (10 Mar 2014)

If I had all the money I have spent on fags over 22 years, I could be driving around in a new Mercedes or have had the holiday of a lifetime.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

If i had all the money I have spent over the last 40 years I could have a house. Now that is a horrendous thought.


----------



## compo (10 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> If i had all the money I have spent over the last 40 years I could have a house. Now that is a horrendous thought.



I have been quit 6 years so saving at least a fiver a week (I always smoked bootleg baccy). I would love to know where that fiver a week has gone, I never seem to notice it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

compo said:


> I have been quit 6 years so saving at least a fiver a week (I always smoked bootleg baccy). I would love to know where that fiver a week has gone, I never seem to notice it



Likewise with the £30 plus per week I spent. It disappears into the ether somewhere, never to be seen again. Maybe i shoud start putting that amount into a jar or something.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Mar 2014)

Yes, it is a very expensive way of wrecking your health. And for what???


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes, it is a very expensive way of wrecking your health. And for what???



They say theres no fool like an old fool and I am definitely an old fool. Still at least I learned my lesson even if it did take a hell, of a long time. Still, I wish i had all that bloody money in my pocket. Dam


----------



## tyred (10 Mar 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Yes, it is a very expensive way of wrecking your health. And for what???



Think of all the advantages like, er, hmmm, er, the privilege of waking up with a chesty cough!

I must admit the only genuine concern I had was down to the fact that any conversation I ever seemed to have on nights out was with other smokers in the smoking areas and I worried I would never speak to anyone ever again but those fears have been ungrounded. Quite the opposite really as I now feel more relaxed and confident!


----------



## Cold Snail (1 Apr 2014)

A week and a day here, just stopped, no patches, no e-cigs.
I've only recently started cycling again, but when I was out on the bike I felt so much better, that I decided to quit the nicotine.
I'm currently in the coughing phase due to the little hairs inside my lungs growing back, but it's slowly getting easier and I'm riding the bike more (88 miles since Saturday) to take my mind off of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2014)

Cold Snail said:


> A week and a day here, just stopped, no patches, no e-cigs.
> I've only recently started cycling again, but when I was out on the bike I felt so much better, that I decided to quit the nicotine.
> I'm currently in the coughing phase due to the little hairs inside my lungs growing back, but it's slowly getting easier and I'm riding the bike more (88 miles since Saturday) to take my mind off of it.



Well done. All of us on this thread know what your going through. You have done well not to have needed anything. I used niquitin lozenges to give up. I smoked for over 40 years and never thought I could do it. Well done again, and just think of the bike you'll be able to buy with all the money your saving. And we are always here if you need someone to talk to. Continuing good luck.


----------



## Cold Snail (1 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the support.
I foolishly started again a couple of years ago after close to 20 years off them. Last time I don't recall the coughing phase, but I knew that after one week off smoking, it was a good mental crutch to say to myself that I could do another week.


----------



## fatladattheback (8 Apr 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Thats it.....
> Woke up this morning and thought, F**k It! I'm not doing this anymore.
> 
> So after 23 years of smoking roll-ups I've quit as from today.
> ...


hi,
i smoked for 20+ years i just gave them up no patches no sneakey fags... what did it for me was wen i was cycling up hills i was breathing through my fat ass i avant had a smoke in nerly 2 years do i feel better hell yea, my recovery is faster i still get out of breath but recover faster.. if u feel like a smoke get on u bike and head for the steepest hill you no trust me you wont wont a smoke after that bro.keep it up oh yea im 45 nerly 46 over weight (working on that one ) and i cycle every day to work and every sunday 45-60 miles .


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2014)

fatladattheback said:


> hi,
> i smoked for 20+ years i just gave them up no patches no sneakey fags... what did it for me was wen i was cycling up hills i was breathing through my fat ass i avant had a smoke in nerly 2 years do i feel better hell yea, my recovery is faster i still get out of breath but recover faster.. if u feel like a smoke get on u bike and head for the steepest hill you no trust me you wont wont a smoke after that bro.keep it up oh yea im 45 nerly 46 over weight (working on that one ) and i cycle every day to work and every sunday 45-60 miles .



Well done. Nice one


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2014)

fatladattheback said:


> hi,
> i smoked for 20+ years i just gave them up no patches no sneakey fags... what did it for me was wen i was cycling up hills i was breathing through my fat ass i avant had a smoke in nerly 2 years do i feel better hell yea, my recovery is faster i still get out of breath but recover faster.. *if u feel like a smoke get on u bike and head for the steepest hill you no trust me you wont wont a smoke after that *bro.keep it up oh yea im 45 nerly 46 over weight (working on that one ) and i cycle every day to work and every sunday 45-60 miles .



Stopping at the top of big climbs to admire the view and relax for a few minutes with a fag used to be one of my favourite parts of cycling. A well earned reward for physical effort.

Makes me laugh to think about it now but it seemed perfectly normal behaviour until a few months ago.

I found my "emergency" packet of Drum, lighter and a few Rizzla papers in the side pocket of my large Carradice bag which I hadn't used in a few months


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> Stopping at the top of big climbs to admire the view and relax for a few minutes with a fag used to be one of my favourite parts of cycling. A well earned reward for physical effort.
> 
> Makes me laugh to think about it now but it seemed perfectly normal behaviour until a few months ago.
> 
> I found my "emergency" packet of Drum, lighter and a few Rizzla papers in the side pocket of my large Carradice bag which I hadn't used in a few months





Throw them away


----------



## Cold (9 Apr 2014)

I smoked for nearly 20 years and had tried to stop and always gave up.
Then in 2009 I was coming back from France with the idea that I would buy 1000 fags at duty free then when they were finished I would stop smoking, I ended up being late for the train didn't get the fags and arrived back in London with only a few left in a packet.
When I finished them I just stopped didn't use any aids to help and haven't had one for 5 years now.
I've never understood why I found it so easy to stop this time when in the past I was climbing the walls after an hour of not having one.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Throw them away



Already done. In reality, it was so dried out, you couldn't have smoked it anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

When the time is right, then that's it. You have more resolve and just go for it.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I
> I've never understood why I found it so easy to stop this time when in the past I was climbing the walls after an hour of not having one.



I think you just reach a point where you've had enough of it. 

I never realised how much I hated smoking and what a hassle it actually is until I stopped.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> Already done. In reality, it was so dried out, you couldn't have smoked it anyway.



Good man


----------



## Cold (9 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> I think you just reach a point where you've had enough of it.
> 
> I never realised how much I hated smoking and what a hassle it actually is until I stopped.




I was the same, one of the main things I noticed was the amount of spare time I had I also wonder how I could every afford to smoke.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I was the same, one of the main things I noticed was the amount of spare time I had I also wonder how I could every afford to smoke.



In theory I have saved money but it's not immediately apparent where it is hiding itself. Certainly not in my bank account.

Have to agree with the saved time. I was subconsciously allowing an 5 or 10 minutes here and there everywhere throughout the day so I could have a nice relaxing smoke before going into a building. Not only do you shorten your life, you waste a large percentage of the days you are alive....


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> In theory I have saved money but it's not immediately apparent where it is hiding itself. Certainly not in my bank account.
> 
> Have to agree with the saved time. I was subconsciously allowing an 5 or 10 minutes here and there everywhere throughout the day so I could have a nice relaxing smoke before going into a building. Not only do you shorten your life, you waste a large percentage of the days you are alive....



I agree., I have also saved money, I just don't know where it is


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

Hello, not an ex-smoker as such, I dabbled years ago when going out with a girl who smoked but was never so happy to be dumped as it meant no more fags just to take the funny taste of snogging her away.

@welsh dragon pointed me over here as a retired addict.

I've just kicked a hefty dose of codeine misuse into touch, same as many on here, I reached a point when it really was time to stop and I actually wanted not to be on them anymore, I went with will power & cold turkey. It's been a tough few weeks but I feel like a whole different person now. I've been reading back over this thread with nods of recognition & thinking kudos to everyone who has ditched the cigs.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Nice to see you here. We're , all ex adicts here, of one kind or another. You have done really well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

I think because we have all had an addiction of some kind, it makes it a lot easier for us to get hooked on something else. That's why we have to be extra careful I some ways. It's not nice is it, having to battle away everyday, especially with something that seems as innocuous as pain killers. We are always here if you need us.

well done. Your a winner. You have had the hard part of actually stopping. You can continue to win. Well done. Give yourself a pat on the back. And tell yourself your a winner everyday.


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2014)

There is a theory that says we just replace one addiction with another.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> There is a theory that says we just replace one addiction with another.



I think you may be right. If we become addicted to one thing, then logically we will be more prone to becoming hooked on something else. Scary eh?


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you may be right. If we become addicted to one thing, then logically we will be more prone to becoming hooked on something else. Scary eh?



But why do we never become addicted to healthy things like lettuce? Why is always fags/drink/fast food or something else unhealthy


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> But why do we never become addicted to healthy things like lettuce? Why is always fags/drink/fast food or something else unhealthy



Now that is funny. How the hell could anyone become addicted to lettuce, and more importantly why would we want to? I mean lettuce jeez. yuck


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Now that is funny. How the hell could anyone become addicted to lettuce, and more importantly why would we want to? I mean lettuce jeez. yuck



I suppose that answers the question. If it's good for you, it's probably boring


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> I suppose that answers the question. If it's good for you, it's probably boring



Absolutely.  we seem to be attracted to things we shouldnt. Thats our personality trait i suppose


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> But why do we never become addicted to healthy things like lettuce? Why is always fags/drink/fast food or something else unhealthy


I've often wondered this . Wouldn't it be great to be able to eat chips knowing that they were doing you good!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I've often wondered this . Wouldn't it be great to be able to eat chips knowing that they were doing you good!



If that was the case, would you then want them?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> There is a theory that says we just replace one addiction with another.



Summer is on the way & I've just built myself a frankenMTB hie me to the hills and (clayton) vale


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Summer is on the way & I've just built myself a frankenMTB hie me to the hills and (clayton) vale



Very well done. After you spend a few hours doing that you'll be so knackered, you wont have the time or the energy to, think about the pills


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Apr 2014)

Hehe, with my cack handed DIY and rusty off road skills I'll probably end up in a tree or hospital. *joking*


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

What a way to go though.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Apr 2014)

tyred said:


> But why do we never become addicted to healthy things like lettuce? Why is always fags/drink/fast food or something else unhealthy



Have you tried black cherruy onken, i could scoff it all day long its that addictive.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Have you tried black cherruy onken, i could scoff it all day long its that addictive.



I hope it tastes better than bloody lettuce


----------



## Peteaud (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope it tastes better than bloody lettuce



Try some, its lovely.


Oh and nice crispy lettuce, mayo and fresh bread.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely.  we seem to be attracted to things we shouldnt. Thats our personality trait i suppose


 I've thought about this before, and have an idea that the government should mount an anti Ryvita campaign, telling us how bad it is. Then maybe a few of us self destructive types would transfer our addiction to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Mmm I'll try the cherry onken, but not the lettuce thanks  at least i'll never become addicted to the stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've thought about this before, and have an idea that the government should mount an anti Ryvita campaign, telling us how bad it is. Then maybe a few of us self destructive types would transfer our addiction to it.



 to late for me ryvita multi grain yummmmmmm


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmm I'll try the cherry onken, but not the lettuce thanks  at least i'll never become addicted to the stuff.


I'll bet there's a lot of sugar in it - the yoghurt, that is. Must say I do really like plain, unsweetened, low fat, greek style yoghurt, get through gallons of the stuff on porridge - another food I could be said to be addicted to. So it's not all bad


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Now im depressed with all this talk of sugar. Bugger. Maybe it I don't look at the label it won't have as much sugar in it.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'll bet there's a lot of sugar in it - the yoghurt, that is. Must say I do really like plain, unsweetened, low fat, greek style yoghurt, get through gallons of the stuff on porridge - another food I could be said to be addicted to. So it's not all bad



22g per 150 g serving.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> 22g per 150 g serving.



Couldn't you keep quiet about that. Youve spoilt it now. Dam


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2014)

wahheeyy, just realised it was 12 months on the 3rd april that i quit,... can i call myself an EX smoker now


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

roadrash said:


> wahheeyy, just realised it was 12 months on the 3rd april that i quit,... can i call myself an EX smoker now



Happy birthday congratulations


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> 22g per 150 g serving.


@ 4.2 gms of sugar per teaspoon, that's = A LOT


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> @ 4.2 gms of sugar per teaspoon, that's = A LOT



Go away. Im depressed.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Apr 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> @ 4.2 gms of sugar per teaspoon, that's = A LOT





welsh dragon said:


> Go away. Im depressed.





I know it is a lot, but its so taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I know it is a lot, but its so taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


Bitch. Every spoonful goes onto my hips


----------



## Peteaud (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Bitch. Every spoonful goes onto my hips



Go for a bike ride and burn it off then.

And its still better than the weed.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Go for a bike ride and burn it off then.
> 
> And its still better than the weed.



Aye. Your right there. Fair point. Well made


----------



## Cold Snail (11 Apr 2014)

Nearly three weeks in and I've just found a use for my old Zippo lighter fluid.

It cleans up white handlebar grips really well.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

Cold Snail said:


> Nearly three weeks in and I've just found a use for my old Zippo lighter fluid.
> 
> It cleans up white handlebar grips really well.



Congratulations and well done. At least you've got some good this stuff can be put to. How are you feeling?


----------



## Cold Snail (11 Apr 2014)

Fine, the coughing phase is now behind me and I'm planning to fill one addiction with another with a 50 mile ride soon, working up to a 100 by the end of summer.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (27 May 2014)

I forgot to post on here but I had been stopped 1 year on 19th May, so now it's 1 year 8 days stopped. Good luck everybody


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2014)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I forgot to post on here but I had been stopped 1 year on 19th May, so now it's 1 year 8 days stopped. Good luck everybody



Congratulations yayyyyyyyyy. Well done.


----------



## Peteaud (27 May 2014)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> I forgot to post on here but I had been stopped 1 year on 19th May, so now it's 1 year 8 days stopped. Good luck everybody



Well done.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (28 May 2014)

Thanks guys much appreciated :-)


----------

